# Post Your Recent Knife Purchases



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Post your new or recent knife purchases here.

I'll start with the Mora Garberg Stainless that arrived today:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

And this one .


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

treefork said:


> And this one .





treefork said:


>


Nice KA-BAR TDI knives.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my 2 most recent and the one i am making right now. i dont buy to many knives anymore,i have more than any sane man should have,gettin that way with the SS's too,LOL!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Those are some cool knives.

Can't wait to be reunited with my knives.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Great Eastern Cutlery Buffalo Jack with OD green linen micarta scales.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Victorinox Fieldmaster.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

K Williams said:


> Victorinox Fieldmaster.


Thats my EDC


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a very good pic,but just picked this up as my new whittler


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This Protech Godson is my most recent purchase.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

DLT Trading's Buck 110 Ultimate Hunter with a S35VN blade.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Those are some cool knives.
> 
> Can't wait to be reunited with my knives.


Did "they" take them away from you?


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

J. W. Bensinger bird & trout. Forged 52100 steel.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Excellent Sanrenmu 1162 .Sandvik 14c28n steel with framelock and betaplus lock.
Very good budget knife .
In pic is titanium(tc-4) pen,also very nice,inexpensive resent buy.Little flame colored it myself.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Great Eastern Cutlery 97 with maroon linen micarta scales.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Opinel No.8 in olive
I added a lanyard hole.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Those are some cool knives.
> 
> Can't wait to be reunited with my knives.


Matt, where are your knives?


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> Opinel No.8 in olive
> I added a lanyard hole.


Those are really nice, practical knives. I have several which I bought on a trip to France years ago. I like to reshape the handles a bit. I'll try to send a photo sometime.

GP


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Cold Steel SR1


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Benchmade Mini Griptilian. I'm usually more if a fixed blade kind of guy, but I must say, this is a great EDC folder!


----------



## Sticks-n-stones (Apr 21, 2019)

Everyone already knows what they look like, but here's my Mini Grip from the post above.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

My pre-order of the Bark River Rio Grande bowie arrived a couple of weeks ago. Brown canvas micarta scales.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

My most recent work knife purchase:

The Hogue Doug Ritter RSK MK1-G2


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I like the scale pattern on the hogue, looks good in orange like that


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

My last knife was a carbon steel chinese cleaver. Seems like a rustic utensil but if you think that it can be traced back to thousands of years of history and served for culinary purposes for thousands of millions of people you have to think there's something unique in this simple design. Once you begin using it you get to understand what: versatile, easy to sharpen, keeps sharp for ages, doubles as a scraper, etc.









For a brief history of this knife check here:

https://raknife.com/small-talk-about-history-of-chinese-cleaver/


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Ordo said:


> My last knife was a carbon steel chinese cleaver. Seems like a rustic utensil but if you think that it can be traced back to thousands of years of history and served for culinary purposes for thousands of millions of people you have to think there's something unique in this simple design. Once you begin using it you get to understand what: versatile, easy to sharpen, keeps sharp for ages, doubles as a scraper, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two. Great kitchen knives.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Traded for this one, fits nicely into my edc. It is 2.9 inches long, which is perfect as 3+ is an issue where I live. It is a Honey Badger, the action is super smooth and it is easy to fidigit with lol


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Rough Rider sway back whittler.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Just picked these two up. Spyderco urban lw and a boker plus rocket (heinnie special edition Red g10)









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got these Marble's knives. Two equal end Cattle Kings (red jig bone and stag bone) and a sleeveboard whittler. Fit and finish is very good and they are a great value for the price. The Cattle knives are a nice handful at 4 1/8" closed and the whittler is 3.5". The handmade pocket slip in my new preferred design.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got these a couple weeks ago and a day ago,the first on is made by,off grid knives,its advertised as an *outdoors* blade but more of a last ditch knife IMHO,the other two are because i collect unusual box cutters,weird i know,but, the one on the left is a Kershaw,a bit like the Boker rocket,which i will be getting soon] its actually a nice EDC piece,stout blade for a little one,the other i just found at an Academy store its made by Outdoor Edge and is a good box cutter,got it because i have a couple outdoor edge knives and they are awesome. Hope ya'll enjoy,thanks for looking


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

OOps reversed the box cutters,lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> got these a couple weeks ago and a day ago,the first on is made by,off grid knives,its advertised as an *outdoors* blade but more of a last ditch knife IMHO,the other two are because i collect unusual box cutters,weird i know,but, the one on the left is a Kershaw,a bit like the Boker rocket,which i will be getting soon] its actually a nice EDC piece,stout blade for a little one,the other i just found at an Academy store its made by Outdoor Edge and is a good box cutter,got it because i have a couple outdoor edge knives and they are awesome. Hope ya'll enjoy,thanks for looking


Hey do you have the model of the Kershaw? It looks neat, might like to get one, thanks


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> Those are some cool knives.
> 
> Can't wait to be reunited with my knives.


So...why have you been separated from your knives?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

found this little beauty at Lowe's yesterday.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

hoggy said:


> 20200427_030909.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is nice!  I've been eyeing one of those, how does it feel in the hand? Thanks


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > 20200427_030909.jpg
> ...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > got these a couple weeks ago and a day ago,the first on is made by,off grid knives,its advertised as an *outdoors* blade but more of a last ditch knife IMHO,the other two are because i collect unusual box cutters,weird i know,but, the one on the left is a Kershaw,a bit like the Boker rocket,which i will be getting soon] its actually a nice EDC piece,stout blade for a little one,the other i just found at an Academy store its made by Outdoor Edge and is a good box cutter,got it because i have a couple outdoor edge knives and they are awesome. Hope ya'll enjoy,thanks for looking
> ...


don't have the model # I just happened to see it at Academy,but i will look it up


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hoggy said:


> 20200427_030909.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those,they are nice


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > got these a couple weeks ago and a day ago,the first on is made by,off grid knives,its advertised as an *outdoors* blade but more of a last ditch knife IMHO,the other two are because i collect unusual box cutters,weird i know,but, the one on the left is a Kershaw,a bit like the Boker rocket,which i will be getting soon] its actually a nice EDC piece,stout blade for a little one,the other i just found at an Academy store its made by Outdoor Edge and is a good box cutter,got it because i have a couple outdoor edge knives and they are awesome. Hope ya'll enjoy,thanks for looking
> ...


sorry wrong knife,my brain isn't fully engaged,lol. the Kershaw is an Amazon find,its called the Pub #40368lux,there is another one called the Cinder that looks interesting as well


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Grandpa Pete said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some cool knives.
> ...


In Storage 

On Hand -

Victorinox Huntsman (Fieldmaster - EDC)

Victorinox Economy from late 80's

More Companion SS Heavy Duty

Opinel no.8 Stainless

Opinel N0.6 Carbon

3 cheap Chinese beater lock blade knives

Large liner lock - no name - sample sent to me. Nice knife


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well these aren't recent, but they are EDC.

1. A Russian interpretation of the Fairbrain-Sykes.

























For those not familiar with this type of knife:






Needless to say, it's not for battoning wood.

2. Karambit.






















Also not for battoning wood.

3. Scalpel

Actually the most useful EDC blade. The blade is replaceable, of course.

















The safety cap is from a plastic Mountain Dew bottle shaped by a lighter. :rofl:

I have a bunch of folding knives but those are next to useless in a self-defense situation.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

avinor said:


> Well these aren't recent, but they are EDC.
> 
> 1. A Russian interpretation of the Fairbrain-Sykes.
> 
> ...


Who's the maker of the F-S dagger, and what steel is it made of? Thanks.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Bark River U.P. Bravo. (A2 tool steel. Smoke burlap micarta handle scales.)










Condor Terrasaur. (1095 steel.)


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

CRKT Thunderstrike,will be taking it to Huntsville state park tomorroh for a thorough testing 

sorry for crappy pics


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

K Williams said:


> Bark River U.P. Bravo. (A2 tool steel. Smoke burlap micarta handle scales.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice,like that Bark River a lot


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

K Williams said:


> Who's the maker of the F-S dagger, and what steel is it made of? Thanks.


Don't know. I was bored and saw it while web surfing an online shopping site and made an impulse purchase.

Like many online purchases, it did not come in a branded box.

I do know it's Russian and stainless steel with a rockwell hardness of 61-62. I threw the sheath away... it was useless... and made my own. It is very sharp... it just touched me by accident and I got a cut.

This is what it sez on the blade:

















I'm afraid that's all I know.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's three good camping blades. A number 10 Opinel, a vintage billhook and a good old everything knife. All three obtained within the last few months to add to my collection of camping gear.

The Opinel is an amazing thing. So simple, so cheap and so easy to keep razor sharp.

The Billhook is a real tool. Much better at axe duties than an axe and capable of so much more. This one is pretty old and was probably hand forged out of a lump of red hot metal on an anvil by some guy with a big hammer and a handlebar mustache. A really useful thing to have along in case you have to create a nice comfy log cabin while waiting to be rescued from a desert island or something.

The Elite Force was just an impulse buy because it was on sale at about half price and I've never had a big stainless steel knife before so I was curious. I haven't used it much yet so I can't say how good or bad it is, it's just a knife.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

K Williams said:


> avinor said:
> 
> 
> > Well these aren't recent, but they are EDC.
> ...


Joseph Rogers made and still makes the original. They do have a site you can buy from.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

So,after a couple days in different terrains,this is what i got,cut up a couple cardboard boxes,whittled a bunch of oak,pecan and maple[?] branches,cut som rope,and performed well,not a *real* carving type knife,although i do like the blade shape and grind,the handle is comforatable, but,about 3/4 of an inch too long IMO,the tassle it came with Had to go,all in all agood utility/camp backup blade.oh and my son in law cleaned two bass that he caught with it,they were tasty


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

slingshot also got a workout,a repurposed potato peeler,Spud by name


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

cavedweller said:


> Here's three good camping blades. A number 10 Opinel, a vintage billhook and a good old everything knife. All three obtained within the last few months to add to my collection of camping gear.
> 
> The Opinel is an amazing thing. So simple, so cheap and so easy to keep razor sharp.
> 
> ...


I have my eye out for a vintage billhook, they are not very common in my part of the world but they look to me like they could put in some work


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> cavedweller said:
> 
> 
> > Here's three good camping blades. A number 10 Opinel, a vintage billhook and a good old everything knife. All three obtained within the last few months to add to my collection of camping gear.
> ...


the heavy duty ones are Rare,i have a friend with an older one,that he wont part with.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

These are posted in other threads, but figured I'd throw them in here as well. Marble's equal end Cattleman's knife. In my opinion this is the perfect pocket knife. Three very sharp and useful blades. Good size. Excellent fit and finish. My favorite pattern (along with sleeveboards). Priced so you won't cry if you lose it!

Also got this Imperial Schrade. Threw it into my cart for a whopping $5.25! Excellent fit and finish.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> > avinor said:
> ...


I already have a Sheffield made F-S dagger.


----------



## cavedweller (Mar 10, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> cavedweller said:
> 
> 
> > Here's three good camping blades. A number 10 Opinel, a vintage billhook and a good old everything knife. All three obtained within the last few months to add to my collection of camping gear.
> ...


I have to admit that I wasn't initially convinced by billhookery until I happened to get this one on the cheap. Since then I've had it out camping a couple of times and now I'd gladly take the billhook instead of an axe.

You can still get modern ones that are OK. My old one is a vintage Spear and Jackson and it looks like it was forged by hammer and tongs. It's got a thicker spine than the rest of the blade which makes it heavy in all the right places and the quality of the steel really keeps an edge. It's what they used to use for hedge work and it needed to be good all day long, day after day.

You can get modern ones for a reasonable price although they mostly seem to be a single thickness blade. I've got a modern Spear and Jackson one as well which wasn't too badly priced and it's still a very good thing but the vintage ones made by pounding metal on an anvil are highly sought after and usually cost twice that. You can still find vintage ones occasionally being sold by people who don't realize there's a collector's market for them. Apparently, the older the better. I never realized there was a whole billhook nerd world out there until I got one. And yes, just like other people will mention I will not get rid of it. Good vintage ones are hard to find.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I recently acquired a Puma, Deer Hunter Model.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked this one up yesterday. Really like Ontario Knife Company's products and got a fair deal on this one. Ordered the kydex sheath for it today, I will post pics of that when it gets here 

Wanted to get basically a grab and go, do all knife, I think this should fit the bill. Anyone have any experience taking the finish off a knife like this? I have removed the finish from my Cold Steel knife and am wondering if this is a similar finish or something more difficult to remove?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice fixed blade

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice one Raventree78,not sure about removing the coating *paint stripper* perhaps?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is my latest,my old SAK went to my Grandaughter,and my leatherman doesnt have a saw on it.when out on the mini bike i dont always have a folding saw,lol


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

These came in yesterday. Two Rough Rider canoes (toxic green and mini white smooth bone) and a Marble's rams horn canoe. The green is part of their Zombie Nick series and is actually pretty cool. Two more due tomorrow!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Picked this one up yesterday. Really like Ontario Knife Company's products and got a fair deal on this one. Ordered the kydex sheath for it today, I will post pics of that when it gets here
> 
> Wanted to get basically a grab and go, do all knife, I think this should fit the bill. Anyone have any experience taking the finish off a knife like this? I have removed the finish from my Cold Steel knife and am wondering if this is a similar finish or something more difficult to remove?


Which Ontario knife is that?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

K Williams said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > Picked this one up yesterday. Really like Ontario Knife Company's products and got a fair deal on this one. Ordered the kydex sheath for it today, I will post pics of that when it gets here
> ...


It is the R.A.K.from their "Ranger Series".

I think I am going to hit it with some aircraft remover to strip the coating off the blade, we will see how it goes


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Stripped off that icky flat black factory coating. Put some patina on it with a little mustard then some apple cider vinegar. I think it looks better than the factory but I may be biased lol


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Stripped off that icky flat black factory coating. Put some patina on it with a little mustard then some apple cider vinegar. I think it looks better than the factory but I may be biased lol


that looks great Robert, nice job 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

The two others arrived. Discontinued Rough Riders, armor plate and stag bone. These two are really nice.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got my kydex sheath in, the retention is a bit too tight, gotta figure out how to relax it a bit


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Got my kydex sheath in, the retention is a bit too tight, gotta figure out how to relax it a bit


Robert, can you use a heat gun, leaving the knife in the sheath, heat it up enough to slightly soften it, then give it just a slight twist sideways and hold till cool again....then maybe that would loosen it just enough ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

what Sling-n-Shot said


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ordo said:


> My last knife was a carbon steel chinese cleaver. Seems like a rustic utensil but if you think that it can be traced back to thousands of years of history and served for culinary purposes for thousands of millions of people you have to think there's something unique in this simple design. Once you begin using it you get to understand what: versatile, easy to sharpen, keeps sharp for ages, doubles as a scraper, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cleaver! Most classically trained Chinese chefs use only one knife for all their prep work and its a cleaver just like that... They can fillet fish, debone chicken, breakdown meats and carve fancy vegetable sculptures, among other things with just that one blade...


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Kershaw natrix 7006 cu.
Copper handle and D2 blade.
Really like size and i love copper.
This one has no blade play,and blade is centered,action is very smooth.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

ile66 said:


> Kershaw natrix 7006 cu.
> Copper handle and D2 blade.
> Really like size and i love copper.
> This one has no blade play,and blade is centered,action is very smooth.


Very nice, love all the Kershaw line, especially the Speedsafe Assisted openers.

That one has some nice lines and I love the blue lanyard, plus it's good quality D2steel blade, and tip up / tip down carry, which is a must for me at least

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> ile66 said:
> 
> 
> > Kershaw natrix 7006 cu.
> ...


Darrell, do you prefer tip up or tip down? I once was carrying a Kershaw Boa (If I remember correctly) tip up and it somehow opened a little bit. I reached into my pocket and I was NOT expecting that kind of pain! Fingers bleed a LOT! Ever since then it's been a traditional slipjoint or tip down. Tip WAY down!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> > ile66 said:
> ...


For the Kershaw especially with Speedsafe Assist or flipper, def tip up, but I did have an expensive Benchmade once that I had the same thing as you happen.....bled like a stuck pig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

Had to pick up one of these. Real steel luna g10 Heinnie Haynes edition. Really nice little slippy and my first knife in d2. Next to my spyderco urban for size comparison









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice. I was looking at that little HH in red the other day.


----------



## AlDermietzel (Apr 26, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Nice. I was looking at that little HH in red the other day.


I'm really pleased with it. I wanted a luna for a while but didn't like the idea of paying £130 for a micarta one. For £29 this HH version is a steal. It's got lovely fit and finish and a really satisfying action 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HH does have some nice bargains. Also shipping to EU is reasonable considering some other UK companies (you'd think that they don't like shipping ex-UK) - though wish they'd have that upfront in the billing process (only get it right at the end of checkout).

Looks quite slick and not too aggressive looking as an EDC. Usually I carry a SAK - but looking for a solid single-bladed locking blade knife for a while.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bought this one the other day. The factory sheath was nearly useless. Made my own. Like the knife quite well so far.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got a sweet deal on this one, now to make a sheath


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Found a folder pen-knife I'd misplaced. I'm not a fan of folding knives but it now serves as a backup to my backup (I like knives.. ) and doesn't take much space. Cheap but sharp.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> Got a sweet deal on this one, now to make a sheath


cold steel *roach belly* I have one,nice knife-horrible sheath,lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey Knifers. Does anyone know why we don't have a Knife Classifieds section here on this site?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm,there is a knife section but not a classified,Hmmm


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Cold Steel Tanto Machete


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice! I have one of the cold steel gi tantos. I think they make pretty good stuff though I find their more bargain items may need a little attention to reach their full potential.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Not my most recent, but my largest! Being a Crocodile Dundee fan it almost made sense to hip carry a proper Bowie Knife. Since a proper Bowie is out of my price range I opted for this Cold Steel Pocket Sword. The blade might be long but not after it has passed through a car door! 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Harvey King Companion. Arizona Ironwood scales, D2 tool steel with a tapered tang.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Kershaw Culpepper traditional slipjoint. Sweet single blade oversize Barlow. Black G10 scales.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

StringSlap said:


> Kershaw Culpepper traditional slipjoint. Sweet single blade oversize Barlow. Black G10 scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

StringSlap said:


> Kershaw Culpepper traditional slipjoint. Sweet single blade oversize Barlow. Black G10 scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a knife with no identity issues!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

StringSlap said:


> Kershaw Culpepper traditional slipjoint. Sweet single blade oversize Barlow. Black G10 scales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is probably one of the nicest Barlows I have seen in a long while,Nice Score


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Quercusuber said:


> DSC02527.JPG


Q - do you know what steel they use? I'm yet to find a Portuguese made knife that doesn't hold a good edge.

Kind of suspect they use similar to Opinel or Mora. Though I'm quite sure the kitchen knife I have is either a cheap San Mai or even just a plated Carbon blade.

They're definitely the unsung hero's of the knife industry. The pocket knifes I'd rate on par with Opinel but cheaper. IVO / ICEL / Curel / SICO / MAM.. etc.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Quercusuber said:
> 
> 
> > DSC02527.JPG
> ...


Hi there!! :wave:

Curel knives are a tad superior to the other brands. The brand hails from one of the oldest pocket knife areas in Portugal, Caldas da Rainha.

This one I've bought is carbon steel. Seems to have a pretty tough blade to be sharpened, which is also a good sign of edge retention. I've done it a patina treatment and looks nice. They say the patina can also protect from corrosion. Let's see!!

Hope you're fine!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Leave it to a town famous for um... gentleman's bits. :-D


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

mattwalt said:


> Leave it to a town famous for um... gentleman's bits. :-D


LOL!!! You know your Portuguese history


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Grohmann No. 4 Survival. Black micarta scales, carbon steel blade.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Condor Australian Army golok (machete).


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

K Williams said:


> Grohmann No. 4 Survival. Black micarta scales, carbon steel blade.


Always wanted one of those. Been eying a cold steel one...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Me too, think I may go ahead and buy one of the cold steel ones before too long


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Kershaw ao natrix,
bestech texel,
bonehandle,sandvik 14C28N blade folder,
and D2 blade, titanium liner,full carbon fiber scales"big shark" folder.
Very pleased with all.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

New sanrenmu 1161-TZ.
Handle,backspacer and pocket clip are titanium.
S35VN blade. With about 80€ price tag it is excellent knife, nothing to complain, everything works,good secondary beta plus lock. Highly recommend this knife.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

S35VN...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice knife, GREAT steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> S35VN...


Doubt?


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Arrived yesterday. 
Kershaw natrix all black.
Made simple lanyard and paracord bead from ice hockey puck. Only black material i have.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

ile66 said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > S35VN...
> ...


More like drooling...


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> ile66 said:
> 
> 
> > mattwalt said:
> ...


Hehhee. It is really nice knife,and fairly affordable too. Have all steel one,and it is great one too.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

New bought knife. 
Gorgeous titanium handle with steel insert in lock bar,blade is layered steel,VG-10 center.
Very well made knife,fit and finish is almost flawless.
Sold many names tyrant,Nkaied... google JR7406 knife,you will find many sellers with best price.
I payed 98€. Money well spend, highly recommend this knife if you like the shape and materials comes with nice pouch and cleaning cloth.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a wicked cool looking knife for sure


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Ordered this a few days ago... a swagger stick. It's around 2 feet long:

























Seller sez it's J2 420 Stainless... surgical steel. Not excellent but not too bad either.

I'll show more when I get it.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

skarrd said:


> not a very good pic,but just picked this up as my new whittler


Got one a these 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

bingo said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > not a very good pic,but just picked this up as my new whittler
> ...


i put off getting one for a long time,thought they were *old fashioned* wish i had tried one sooner,they are Nice.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Got it. Military style 'swagger stick'. But this one has a knife/sword in it. Surgical steel.

Blade.. 11 inches. Handle... around 7.5 inches. Blade goes into the handle like a little more than half-way. Rest of the sheath/stick is empty.















Not sharp.. I'll have to sharpen. But tip is sharp enough to EASILY go through zombie-kind.

Blade is solid.. not jiggly wiggly.

The reach with a skip and lean is incredible. People don't realize how someone can be stabbed by even a shorter knife ... very suddenly... from much more than arm's length away. THIS one is a bit extra. :rofl:

Can you bang someone with it as a stick without opening the sword? I wouldn't want to but yeah. Will give you enough time to separate the halves and "show your teeth".

Of course, it will also look good hanging on your wall if you are into that kind of thing.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked up this gentleman's companion at a thrift store today. Gave it a little polish and a sharpen and it is ready to back into pocket carry and use. It is an Imperial, old enough to be made in the USA. Just a hair over 2 inch blade so should not be an issue to carry every day  really like the fact that the handle is longer than the blade so plenty to hold onto. The best thing? It was marked 5 dollars and the very nice shop owner says "aww just give me 4 and you can have it" who am I to argue lol?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely a good score on that one Robert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks, did some research and it seems the knife was made between the mid 1940s and the mid 1950s. So awesome to think of what all this knife may have done on it's journey through time


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Picked this up from a Malaysian knife maker. They brand themselves as Seven Blades and this one is made with D2 steel.

The work is a little rustic (unrefined) and it will probably end up as just a collection piece rather than see much real use because I don't really like this profile. But, I wanted to support young local knife makers. It takes a good edge though. That blade has probably been hardened to around 60 hrc and I do like the handle.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is a sweet looking knife, the handle is nice and I love that blade profile


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Impulse buy of a little folder scapel from Aliexpress. Really small but sharp as can be expected. Throwing this one into the pencil case...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dooooodddd.........


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

urbanshooter, they are good and useful knives. I ordered these from Aliexpress too.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

ile66 said:


> urbanshooter, they are good and useful knives. I ordered these from Aliexpress too.


That's a nice collection there!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

WOW I gotta get me some of those folding scalpels. Neat and petite very nice  You guys say they are on Aliexpress? is that like Ebay? If you could provide me a link I would appreciate it, ty.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> WOW I gotta get me some of those folding scalpels. Neat and petite very nice  You guys say they are on Aliexpress? is that like Ebay? If you could provide me a link I would appreciate it, ty.


€ 12,26 21%OFF | MINI Titanium Utility knife EDC Portable Pocket Knife Emergency Key Medical Folding Knives CS GO Surgical Self-defense Survival
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNBxUeR
You can find them also on ebay search folding scalpel


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

ile66 said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW I gotta get me some of those folding scalpels. Neat and petite very nice  You guys say they are on Aliexpress? is that like Ebay? If you could provide me a link I would appreciate it, ty.
> ...


Thank you, those folding scalpels look like they would be useful while being unobtrusive to carry


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Titanium handle uses Japanese olfa blades.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Do hatchets count?

Just got a decent Husqvarna to replace a Collins (which was rubbish I had to buy to serve an urgent need). I'm gonma hsve to dress this edge and sharpen it before it is usable but I don't mind... I quite enjoy working on blades.

Gonna need a new sheath as well because the original one isn't very secure and it doesn't have a welt... I intend to get this shaving sharp...
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Heck yeah! Axes are sorta knives,,,ish  thats a nice one!


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Just traded some slings for knives with string slap, I'll post sone pics when they come in.


----------



## ty_higg (May 12, 2020)

My most recent purchase 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

ty_higg said:


> My most recent purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, love the stacked leather handle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thats a beauty right there,


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Another little hatchet... bought this on a bit of a whim from a vendor bringing these in from China... Claimed as carbon steel. It's hand forged and polished. Came shaving sharp out of the box... Probably going to use this as a carpentry hatchet when I am not using it to open up durians (South East Asian "king of fruits"). It's a cute and handy size and a shape where I can get my hand right behind the blade. Only 26 cm (less than a foot) long.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

These are my latest a bacho chisel knife solid and a no 8 and no 5 opinel got the no 8 with a trade with Steve thanks Steve 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Another little hatchet... bought this on a bit of a whim from a vendor bringing these in from China... Claimed as carbon steel. It's hand forged and polished. Came shaving sharp out of the box... Probably going to use this as a carpentry hatchet when I am not using it to open up durians (South East Asian "king of fruits"). It's a cute and handy size and a shape where I can get my hand right behind the blade. Only 26 cm (less than a foot) long.


Looks like a handy hatchet, very nice


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

bingo said:


> These are my latest a bacho chisel knife solid and a no 8 and no 5 opinel got the no 8 with a trade with Steve thanks Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man I love my Opinels nice looking nattys too


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> bingo said:
> 
> 
> > These are my latest a bacho chisel knife solid and a no 8 and no 5 opinel got the no 8 with a trade with Steve thanks Steve
> ...


No finished any them yet and live the opinel aswell 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipdvolvoz (May 28, 2019)

Not a new one but my grand father made many years ago.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Ipdvolvoz said:


> Not a new one but my grand father made many years ago.


Very cool!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Just picked this up... decided I needed it to carve with ... Looks like its been in stock storage for a while though and I'll clean it up a little before using. Came push cut, shaving sharp out of the box though! And if that terrible plastic sheath starts to annoy me I'll put a leather sheath together for it.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> Not a new one but my grand father made many years ago.


A cross between a kukri and a kris. Emergency room guy will have quite a time trying to patch up the wound left with this knife.

Nice grandpa.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

found these at Academy,on close out [?],been curious about them,had some bucks in my pocket,and not dissappointed in the least,these are great little utility knives,big one uses standard box cutter blades,smaller one uses #11 x-acto blades


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> found these at Academy,on close out [?],been curious about them,had some bucks in my pocket,and not dissappointed in the least,these are great little utility knives,big one uses standard box cutter blades,smaller one uses #11 x-acto blades


Those look very handy, great score Steven 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks they are fairly heavy,i highly recomend them if your looking for a box cutter +


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Finally went for the Fox999. This one came with the weight of respect you feel like the first time you're ever handed a loaded firearm (At least for me). Very nice knife. Very sharp. Very dangerous. 
Fox put a 5 hour long YouTube video up explaining all its various uses in a self defense situation. Also cuts boxes like a champ!

Bought the blunt trainer too though, that's a lot of fun to flip around!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice! like the karambit style knives too


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

The pictures give the impression that the blade is really small but it’s more proportionate in real life. There’s a bigger model I’d like to get sometime too, but I need another knife like a hole in the head.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

you can Never have to many knives,or slingshots


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

blade looks about right,you dont need a lot to do a lot,2 1/4 to 3inches is perfect,imho


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> you can Never have to many knives,or slingshots


Oh good at least I know I'm in the right company.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Bought two of them.
G1 scales no metal linrers. Very strong D2 steel blade slipjoint. No blade play. Very tough and roubust knife. From AliExpres.look for bear knife. Or picture searh from ,there with my pics. They have 3 models. Buy it you won't regret. Cheap deal,you get nice knife pouch too


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Bought two of them.
G1 scales no metal linrers. Very strong D2 steel blade slipjoint. No blade play. Very tough and roubust knife. From AliExpres.look for bear knife. Or picture searh from ,there with my pics. They have 3 models. Buy it you won't regret. Cheap deal,you get nice knife pouch too


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those are wicked cool,i got a couple of Lansky's a couple years ago,very stout slip joints,nice blades,a bit on the heavy side for edc,but for camping/hikingthey are nice


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

actually camping and outdoors stuff is about the only place i carry a large blade [4-5 inch blade] utility,self defense,stuff short sharp blades are best


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> those are wicked cool,i got a couple of Lansky's a couple years ago,very stout slip joints,nice blades,a bit on the heavy side for edc,but for camping/hikingthey are nice


That orange and black one is pretty freaking cool looking.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank,karambit style sort of,the spring on these is stout enough you dont have to worry about accidental closures also


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

skarrd said:


> those are wicked cool,i got a couple of Lansky's a couple years ago,very stout slip joints,nice blades,a bit on the heavy side for edc,but for camping/hikingthey are nice


 They are heavily modelled version of lansky world legal knife. Not a clone but maybe homage?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> blade looks about right,you dont need a lot to do a lot,2 1/4 to 3inches is perfect,imho


I understand your short blade vs long blade very well my brother! I've been on both ends of that fight as well. I had to deal with a guy terrorizing his wife with a box cutter the week before OJ was arrested. He scared the pizz outta me and there was three of us dealing with him! The slashing and movements of the guy were too fast and erratic. It would have been an easier problem to solve if he had a broad sword instead!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Carothers Performance Knives Kephart


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am out of control not sure why I got the Bob knife thing is huge lol


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> I am out of control not sure why I got the Bob knife thing is huge lol


Uhhhh... because it's awesome as ****! Lol No seriously though I sometimes think I go a little manic when buying knives so I know the feeling. Afterwards I just sit there and go, what did I just do?! And then come up with some kind of total bs rationalization  
I'm just about in love with that MSK 2.5 Rockies Edition though! Although I'm usually not a fan of kydex sheathes, but I think the whole package works, and you can always make another sheath later, right?! Imma go look it up! Know of any deals?!

Self reflective edit: I've noticed I go a little manic whenever I buy anything in the category known as bad a**.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got them at wonders and wizards it’s cheapest place for us in Canada there a Tops dealer . Man they make some crazy blades lol .


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

They don’t last long seem sell fast


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Port boy said:


> They don't last long seem sell fast


Oooo I'll have to wait. I love that desert color though and need more desert colored knives because of.... reasons? Lol

Cheers and great knives!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> > blade looks about right,you dont need a lot to do a lot,2 1/4 to 3inches is perfect,imho
> ...


exactly,when i was {much} younger i watched a man shred another man in a bar fight with a little Barlow knife,scary what a smaller blade will do.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

skarrd said:


> found these at Academy,on close out [?],been curious about them,had some bucks in my pocket,and not dissappointed in the least,these are great little utility knives,big one uses standard box cutter blades,smaller one uses #11 x-acto blades


Those are bad to the bone, look like they are practical too, nice!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Cold Steel 4-Max Scout. This knife is a tank!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i love the cold steel blades,i have a 35 year old Bushman thats still going strong,my main camp knife


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

#foldingknife#sandvik#14C28n#titanium#finland#knifeporn#knifelife#scarysharp

Bought new folding knife.
Titanium handle,back spacer and pocket clip.
Changeable sandvik 14C28N blade.
Very sharp straight from box.
Very smooth flipper opening,blade is on bearings.
I make my own blades for this later,in hss steel.
Trying different shapes.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Outstanding work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is neat! good looking knife


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked this up on a whim, trying to decide what kind of sheath to make for it. Going to give it to a friend who likes the knife a lot but is open minded on carry methods.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this quirky little number for 3 dollars American. Got some wear on her but still rock solid and with a little touch up, razor sharp. Now I got to figure out a set up to open carry it. It is perfectly legal to do but cannot be concealed at all. Ideas???


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Got this quirky little number for 3 dollars American. Got some wear on her but still rock solid and with a little touch up, razor sharp. Now I got to figure out a set up to open carry it. It is perfectly legal to do but cannot be concealed at all. Ideas???
> View attachment 351329


Did the Kydex sheath come with any clips? It looks like a minimalist version so I suppose you could wear it as a neck knife if you’re comfortable with that. Mine came with screw in belt clips that could be arranged in different ways. One of them almost allowed it to be like a drop knife off the belt. I wear a gun belt though so the belt clips were too small. When I do wear mine I wear it as a neck knife with a breakaway knot for the paracord closure. I’m sure it looks a little silly but I’ve never really given 2 💩’s about that 😂


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

mine go around my neck-a lot of my blades do-especially during summer when all you wear are basketball shorts and tank tops,with the minimalists you wont even know its there,till you need it


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

also,measure the distance between the grommets CtoC,and there are a couple places online that sell clips for belt carry,that screw into them


----------



## Beatrizdbrown (Aug 3, 2021)

My recent purchase is :
*Buck Bantam BBW **Folding Knife** in Mossy Oak Break-Up Infinity Camo - 3-3/4"*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> Got this quirky little number for 3 dollars American. Got some wear on her but still rock solid and with a little touch up, razor sharp. Now I got to figure out a set up to open carry it. It is perfectly legal to do but cannot be concealed at all. Ideas???
> View attachment 351329


Nice score Robert, that is well loved for sure, but a great deal and those little CRKT Minimalists are great little neck knives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

picked these 2 up off amazon a little while back


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Got this morakniv this week nothing too fancy but sharp as a razor and easy to keep that way with a strop it's called the morakniv companion I believe. For the price I have never bought a better knife that's for sure I have never got a bad knife from Morakniv so I'll keep buying them...
















Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

kasperthelost said:


> Got this morakniv this week nothing too fancy but sharp as a razor and easy to keep that way with a strop it's called the morakniv companion I believe. For the price I have never bought a better knife that's for sure I have never got a bad knife from Morakniv so I'll keep buying them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those too, Mora make some great stuff no doubt


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> View attachment 352996
> picked these 2 up off amazon a little while back


Karambit blades are all business…….like a pit bull, and that’s a couple of nice ones Steven 

Darrell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

kasperthelost said:


> Got this morakniv this week nothing too fancy but sharp as a razor and easy to keep that way with a strop it's called the morakniv companion I believe. For the price I have never bought a better knife that's for sure I have never got a bad knife from Morakniv so I'll keep buying them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





raventree78 said:


> I have one of those too, Mora make some great stuff no doubt


I have several Mora’s and love them….for the money you just can’t beat them.
The Scandi Grind bevels they put on them is great for carving naturals ( my go to ) and very easy to re sharpen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

I agree I bought one of there blanks a few years ago and made myself what I'd say is a nice knife I hand carved it with my Swiss army knife and stained it with red mahogany the wood is my favorite to carve birch I think gray birch to be specific it smells like rootbeer anyway a picture is a 1000 words right. I hope it's ok I post this.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very nice , like that a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I tend to lose pocket knives so will share my recent F-fuglies (functional fuglies) from wackmart at a shade under $5 each. Not much for knives but they are fully functional for the period of time it takes me to donate them to the bin at the airport or lose track of them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Karambit blades are all business…….like a pit bull, and that’s a couple of nice ones Steven
> 
> Darrell
> 
> ...


Thanks Darrell,the one is my first double edged karambit,kinda dangerous to both partys,lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

kasperthelost said:


> I agree I bought one of there blanks a few years ago and made myself what I'd say is a nice knife I hand carved it with my Swiss army knife and stained it with red mahogany the wood is my favorite to carve birch I think gray birch to be specific it smells like rootbeer anyway a picture is a 1000 words right. I hope it's ok I post this.


thats a nice one


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I also have a couple of for real "knives", or multi-tools. Both Gerber. The big one comes camping when I want to have all options available. The little one is also incredibly handy for only weighing 1/4 of what the big one does and comes along when I want the pack to be ultralight.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I tend to lose pocket knives so will share my recent F-fuglies (functional fuglies) from wackmart at a shade under $5 each. Not much for knives but they are fully functional for the period of time it takes me to donate them to the bin at the airport or lose track of them.
> 
> View attachment 353074



That one on the left is nice, I need to see if my local WM has one in stock


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

The one on the left is my favorite cheapy, very thin and light. Had one like it all spring and summer then _poof_ and it was gone. The one on the right is sort of my "punishment" knife that I keep on my workbench to put in my pocket when I lose one of the "nice" ones. But if $5 a couple times a year bails me out of my absent mindedness I can live with that.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

New ones .Böker kwaiken ,bestech kendo, real steel precision special edition ( real steel and poltergeist works collaboration)
Edc pic has also JR tanto. (Brand is little bit mystery,sometimes it's called "jungle edge". Knife is excellent d2 blade,carbon fibre/ g10 scales,steel liners.)


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Bought this Tanto on a whim... cheap. Shipped from Indonesia. Has an edge but not super sharp. I'll see how far I can take the mystery steel's edge when I have time to mess around with it. Just a fun toy, not serious steel


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Picked up a couple of cleavers. These are made by an old Hong Kong brand known as "Chan Chi Kee" often refered to as just CCK in knifeforums. I was motivated to get them because they revised their production in 2021, phasing out their imprint markings for laser etched markings... and for a knife nut like me, that was a line I couldn't cross. So I went looking for these new old stock pieces. The one on the left is a heavier chopper (chop through bones). The one on the right is a slicer.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great blades urbanshooter. Knives for ages if well used.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Great blades urbanshooter. Knives for ages if well used.


Thanks! Yeah these are from a long established household name and is usually found in Chinatowns all over the world. Cleavers are my go to food prep knife coz they do it all and have that wide surface to scrape and scoop up stuff on.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Here's some new knives which arrived safe from US, I do love made in USA knives, manuel or automatic ones, they all have their place for me.

Protech SnG Operator









Strider .75AR and my GF's victorinox 








Upper one is a Hawk Deadlock, next to an Protech TR 5


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

I always thought the "Buck-110" was the best fielder of all time. Yes, yes, and you can tease me *******! 
I bought a "Buck-110 EcoLite" in addition to the one I already had.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Valery said:


> I always thought the "Buck-110" was the best fielder of all time. Yes, yes, and you can tease me *****!
> I bought a "Buck-110 EcoLite" in addition to the one I already had.
> View attachment 355061


Bucks are great 👌🏼


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

not a thing wrong with a Buck knife,i have a couple,and yes one is a 110 old school brass


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> not a thing wrong with a Buck knife,i have a couple,and yes one is a 110 old school brass


Love this knife…..carried one in my back pocket all through Junior High and High School


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Also new, fav knife so far, Strider SnG in 3V Steel. TANK 🗡


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I always seem to judge a knife by its weight, do you guys do that? It’s gotta have a bit of weight or it’s just not right somehow. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> View attachment 355119


It’s been a while since I’ve seen a good U.S. made Buck. Very nice.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Brother this knife is the best.


Sandstorm said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve seen a good U.S. made Buck. Very nice.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Brother this knife is the best.


What’s the model name on that bad boy?


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I always seem to judge a knife by its weight, do you guys do that? It’s gotta have a bit of weight or it’s just not right somehow. 🤷‍♂️


You're right, gotta have a lil bit of weight 😁
Not a light decent carry guy.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> What’s the model name on that bad boy?


It is the marksman 154cm steel boss heat treated. It's a brute and has good weight and ergos. Def check out the locking mechanism before you get one if you do it's not your average lock lol takes some getting used to but theres no play in the blade and it's on bearings so it opens and closes without any effort.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

And their warranty is wonderful I had to replace a bent pocket clip I reached out they sent it in less than a week without even asking questions.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> And their warranty is wonderful I had to replace a bent pocket clip I reached out they sent it in less than a week without even asking questions.


Excellent. Thank you. It’ll probably be a while before I can justify buying another knife lol, but I’ll jot the name down so when the time comes I’ll know which one to grab.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

No problem man they also have a couple of different styles as well that's a great knife I have a few different ones and this one is by far my favorite


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hit the blade jackpot today, found a couple pocket knives at a yard sale. Got a solid deal on the crkt hawk and the mora. the hawk needs to be sharpened and modded, will post pics when I get it right lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice Robert, great find for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Hit the blade jackpot today, found a couple pocket knives at a yard sale. Got a solid deal on the crkt hawk and the mora. the hawk needs to be sharpened and modded, will post pics when I get it right lol.
> View attachment 355152
> View attachment 355153
> View attachment 355154


I miss my hawk. I left it in a log one night and the next day it was gone.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I miss my hawk. I left it in a log one night and the next day it was gone.



That stinks, I had a cold steel hawk back in the day, it was pretty cool but doesn't hold a candle to the CRKT.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> That stinks, I had a cold steel hawk back in the day, it was pretty cool but doesn't hold a candle to the CRKT.


Yeah man it's all good I haven't really needed it since it's been gone lol. But I had the exact one you picked up it holds up to some good use that's for sure. How are the mora knives I've been wanting one just not sure about the durability the blades look thin.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Yeah man it's all good I haven't really needed it since it's been gone lol. But I had the exact one you picked up it holds up to some good use that's for sure. How are the mora knives I've been wanting one just not sure about the durability the blades look thin.


The basic Moras are good for well basic use unless you don't mind doing a little tweaking, they can be modded a bit and are amazing knives starting at $5 locally and on line. The one in the picture is a Kansbol it is $30 locally and online. Well what do you get for the price difference? The Kansbol is so refined out the gate. All mora knives I have encountered are factory sharp so that isn't a strong argument for the more expensive knife. However if you want a hard 90 degree spine the Kansbol wins so hard lol, the budget moras have to be filed to get a 90 on them and why would you prefer a 90 degree spine? you can scrape with it (used mine to scrape the poly finish off my hawk handle) you can strike a ferro rod like nobodies business and can make shavings to use as tinder. So far as durability, I have never broken ever when batoning with it. There is a hd model that features a thicker handle:https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Companion-Sandvik-4-1-Inch-Military/dp/B009NZVZ3E it is available in different colors and such. However to my calibrated eyeball, the companion hd and the Kansbol have the same blade thickness. The Kansbol sheath is reversible and you can pop the sheath out of the hanger easily if you need to take the knife off for some reason. The Kansbol is available in other colors, my dealer had orange and it was on sale so orange it is lol. A word about the handle on the Kansbol, mora knife handles are good but the Kansbol has a nice combination of firm and soft polymer handle material, it just feels as much better as you would expect for the extra cash. All mora knives lock into their sheathes securely. there is also a strong community of modders out there for the beloved mora  There are moras with thicker blades and full tangs but I am not well versed in them so I can comment on their higher price being worth while. I would suggest getting a cheap mora and trying it out, if you hate it you are out the cost of a fancyish meal. 

Any more questions? fire away and I'll do my best to share the knowledge I have


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Love this knife…..carried one in my back pocket all through Junior High and High School
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep,same here ,that and a single blade schrade liner lock


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Pohl Force B1 Tac.

Not necessarily a new purchase, but it's an absolute beauty.

Only 500 of these made, too 👍















It's very comfortable in the hand, this now lives in my B.O.B.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> The basic Moras are good for well basic use unless you don't mind doing a little tweaking, they can be modded a bit and are amazing knives starting at $5 locally and on line. The one in the picture is a Kansbol it is $30 locally and online. Well what do you get for the price difference? The Kansbol is so refined out the gate. All mora knives I have encountered are factory sharp so that isn't a strong argument for the more expensive knife. However if you want a hard 90 degree spine the Kansbol wins so hard lol, the budget moras have to be filed to get a 90 on them and why would you prefer a 90 degree spine? you can scrape with it (used mine to scrape the poly finish off my hawk handle) you can strike a ferro rod like nobodies business and can make shavings to use as tinder. So far as durability, I have never broken ever when batoning with it. There is a hd model that features a thicker handle:https://www.amazon.com/Morakniv-Companion-Sandvik-4-1-Inch-Military/dp/B009NZVZ3E it is available in different colors and such. However to my calibrated eyeball, the companion hd and the Kansbol have the same blade thickness. The Kansbol sheath is reversible and you can pop the sheath out of the hanger easily if you need to take the knife off for some reason. The Kansbol is available in other colors, my dealer had orange and it was on sale so orange it is lol. A word about the handle on the Kansbol, mora knife handles are good but the Kansbol has a nice combination of firm and soft polymer handle material, it just feels as much better as you would expect for the extra cash. All mora knives lock into their sheathes securely. there is also a strong community of modders out there for the beloved mora  There are moras with thicker blades and full tangs but I am not well versed in them so I can comment on their higher price being worth while. I would suggest getting a cheap mora and trying it out, if you hate it you are out the cost of a fancyish meal.
> 
> Any more questions? fire away and I'll do my best to share the knowledge I have


Well thanks for that reply haha sounds like a good knife to me. I'll probably pick one up and give it a run. Thank you sir!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Long Island Pipe Club's damascus plug tobacco knife.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

pictures all wonky,on my end anyway


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> pictures all wonky,on my end anyway


Not just on your end. Can't see nothing neither.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Well thanks for that reply haha sounds like a good knife to me. I'll probably pick one up and give it a run. Thank you sir!


The Mora Companion's a very good little knife for very little money. They sell it in both Stainless and Carbon, too. 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> The Mora Companion's a very good little knife for very little money. They sell it in both Stainless and Carbon, too. 👍


Right on I think I'll give the little guy a run.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Right on I think I'll give the little guy a run.


Hultafors also make cheap Scandi grind knives, almost identical to the Mora ones. Mora knives are often sold out (due to them being so cheap and well made), so if you can't find any in stock, look for a Hultafors knife, they're pretty much identical. 👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

JimmyRustler2244 said:


> Hultafors also make cheap Scandi grind knives, almost identical to the Mora ones. Mora knives are often sold out (due to them being so cheap and well made), so if you can't find any in stock, look for a Hultafors knife, they're pretty much identical. 👍


Right on thanks for the heads up I'll look into it


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this one in a junk lot. Couldn't hardly get the blades open and was just a rusty mess. S







oaked it over night in vinegar and scrubbed and oiled it this morning. Not a beauty queen but it at least useable


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Titanium hande bali with box cutter blades.
Really like it perfect for light edc use.
Easy to remove blade, without tools,if needed.
From aliexpress.10pcs bi-metal blades inc.
Blade Holder is stainless steel.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

That is neat


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Some updates on the hawk. Lost about 4.5 ounces off the head, sawed off the extra large hammer portion. Still a capable hammer but makes the axe function much better. The balance really improved. Stripped and Tru oiled the haft. Made the blade mask in the pictures. Sharpened it, it was almost like a butter knife when I got it. Still need to work on the edge a bit, was a little worried to get it too sharp with only a rubber piece to protect everything from the edge lol.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice mod! looks better too IMO,looks like you got a wicked chopper there


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I am done with it... For now lol 
















The belt loop holds the hawk at an angle, more comfortable IMHO.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

skarrd said:


> pictures all wonky,on my end anyway





Sean Khan said:


> Not just on your end. Can't see nothing neither.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Got this one in a junk lot. Couldn't hardly get the blades open and was just a rusty mess. S
> View attachment 355409
> oaked it over night in vinegar and scrubbed and oiled it this morning. Not a beauty queen but it at least useable


Nice man love the older Old Timers hard to find those

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

@K Williams uff that is one hell of an fixed, awesome ! What is the brand never saw this logo before.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

K Williams said:


>


Wow! That is a nice blade there! Thanks for reposting the pic curiousity,,,is that handle bone?or polished antler?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Just picked up this budget EDC Marble's G10 Doctor's knife.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice score,like the red handles


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

First Moraknivs just delivered Mora 511 Carbon and a Mora Wood Carving Basic.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> First Moraknivs just delivered Mora 511 Carbon and a Mora Wood Carving Basic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mike, you’re gonna love carving with those my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hope so Darrell my converted tobacco knife hand me down carver did the Houdini and disappeared.  Been using my SAK tinkerer

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those are both nice,and excellent carvers/whittlers


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> Hope so Darrell my converted tobacco knife hand me down carver did the Houdini and disappeared.  Been using my SAK tinkerer
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Also check out the Mora 120 and 122 dedicated carvers…..they’re very nice and useful too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Picked this one up actually about a year ago but we’ll call that recent 😂.
Got it through A.G. Russel Knives. I was a bit disappointed when I realized it wasn’t made here in the states, but honestly, it’s well built and with a bit of tweaking of the pivot screw it flicks open almost as easily as if it were spring loaded but without blade wobble. I like it. The steel quality is debatable but it holds a nice edge. Just a bit longer blade than I’m used to in a folder but no real complaints there. Anyway it was a good buy for $30 USD. Handsome budget knife that matches most of my other gear including my Scout LT!
























































Pics uploaded in the wrong order. Sorry about that.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

ice blade,i prefer a shorter {?} blade as well but its got a nice shape to it and some of the chinese steel is excellent,if it locks up tight should be a good woods/city EDC


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

skarrd said:


> Wow! That is a nice blade there! Thanks for reposting the pic curiousity,,,is that handle bone?or polished antler?


Natural bone.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this beast in today lol uses scalpel blades


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Got this beast in today lol uses scalpel blades
> View attachment 357241
> 
> View attachment 357240


Excuse my ignorance, but what holds the removable blade from the stump?


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Slide-Easy said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what holds the removable blade from the stump?


It is called a bayonet mount, same as surgeons use. You really need a pair of pliers to take the blade off, it is held tight and requires some leverage to remove. This set up also takes a lot of other blade styles that have a similar mount size. 




Amazon.com


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> It is called a bayonet mount, same as surgeons use. You really need a pair of pliers to take the blade off, it is held tight and requires some leverage to remove. This set up also takes a lot of other blade styles that have a similar mount size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon so...


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Finally tracked down another grail 🙌🏼 an TAD/Hinderer - Dauntless compact🔥


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

some I had in reach, which I bought over the last 2 years...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

madmax96 said:


> Finally tracked down another grail  an TAD/Hinderer - Dauntless compact
> View attachment 357271
> 
> View attachment 357270


That is a sweet knife !

For me though, as an EDC, I prefer a deep carry pocket clip….that one has way too much knife sticking out of the pocket….for me personally….it’s still a great looking knife though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a sweet knife !
> 
> For me though, as an EDC, I prefer a deep carry pocket clip….that one has way too much knife sticking out of the pocket….for me personally….it’s still a great looking knife though.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! Sometimes with f.E. When wearing an suit I go for deep carry choices. Otherwise I don't care, like to get a good grip on the knife once I need to pull it out.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Chicxulub said:


> some I had in reach, which I bought over the last 2 years...
> 
> View attachment 358081


nice blades like the yellow handled opinel {?} and the EK havent seen one of those in a while


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

thanks. yet it's not made by Ek. it's the "Böker Magnum Combat Dagger"











And yes the yellow is an opinel. very nice qualkity and to recommend. it's the electricians knife.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> thanks. yet it's not made by Ek. it's the "Böker Magnum Combat Dagger"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love me some böker, bought my brother one years ago, he uses it a lot and never had any problems with it, sharpen her up for him till hair whittling and good to go again.


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

Jfyi. The Böker Magnum line is made in China, not in Solingen, Germany.
But for that price its well made! If it was made here from a better steel than 440, well,
it would be quite more expensive.

Iam no knife enthusiast who spends all the money on blades.
yet I want to get this high quality knife next year.

Zero Tolerance Modell 0350TS, Glatte Klinge | Günstiger shoppen bei knivesandtools.de


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Chicxulub said:


> Jfyi. The Böker Magnum line is made in China, not in Solingen, Germany.
> But for that price its well made! If it was made here from a better steel than 440, well,
> it would be quite more expensive.
> 
> ...


Hand made ones and PLUS is made in DE right ? ZT has some nice blades, always wanted an 0566 🔥


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

"More knives are developed in Solingen than can be produced in the factory, which is why Boker has outsourced the production of the Plus series. So there are Boker Plus knives from Italy, the United States and China."

I guess you will know it by the price tag... 

I will ask in an other forum. will let you know.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

haha thanks Chic !


----------



## Chicxulub (Jul 14, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> haha thanks Chic !


only the ones labeled with: böker manufaktur solingen


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Danke, weiß ich zu schätzen !


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Chicxulub said:


> thanks. yet it's not made by Ek. it's the "Böker Magnum Combat Dagger"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it is certainly true to the design,very nice


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Waiting


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Not sure if kitchen knives are something anyone else here is into? This is a Japanese SG2 steel 150mm petty I just acquired for the knife block. Made by Takamura.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i myself like All kinds of knives,and thats a beautiful piece there,the woman who is chef trained,and knows a thing or three about cutlery,says it would look good in her kitchen,lol


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

urbanshooter said:


> Not sure if kitchen knives are something anyone else here is into? This is a Japanese SG2 steel 150mm petty I just acquired for the knife block. Made by Takamura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am !  knives all the way !! 🔪🔪🔪


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

SG-2 is powdered steel, isn't it? Very nice petty!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Ordo said:


> SG-2 is powdered steel, isn't it? Very nice petty!


Thanks! And yes, you're right. It's powdered steel. I have a longer gyuto from the same range and love the performance. Excellent edge retention and ridiculous single digit sharpening angle makes for scary sharp slicers. The only drawback is that it can be brittle so I have to be careful not to chip it.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

This came in today!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice lookin folder


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Chris reeves sebenza 21 with raindrop stainless dimascus and timascus clip custom. I love knives I have a ton


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wow !!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

skarrd said:


> wow !!!


I have many. I love them.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

myself as well,almost an addiction,,,,,,,,,uh oh,slings and blades anon,LOL


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

skarrd said:


> myself as well,almost an addiction,,,,,,,,,uh oh,slings and blades anon,LOL


No kidding. It’s crazy. I love blades and slings. 😝 AdiCtiOn!!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i think it might be hopeless,,,,,,,,,,,,at least i hope so


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

skarrd said:


> i think it might be hopeless,,,,,,,,,,,,at least i hope so


We are done for. No fixing this !😀


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

Just ordered one of these for my EDC last week.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

New blade for Christmas 😊


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

thats a wicked slicer n dicer


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Epic Mailcall today, another strider made it over the pond 🤟🏼 

bank vault like lockup, melts into the paw, lighter than expected for it beeing ti and a fat piece of steel. contoured and no sharp corners, comfy! first XHP steel experience for me, time will tell how it holds up to use/abuse 😁.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Strider knives are awesome!! Enjoy. What’s the steel? D2? I thought Mickk stopped making them. Sorry had to write Mickk with 2 k’s otherwise I was censored. Dumb.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Strider knives are awesome!! Enjoy. What’s the steel? D2? I thought Mickk stapled making them.


Steel's CTS XHP, basically designed to combine the best properties of D2 and 440C.

Mick does his knives from the same shop as he used to build the customs as far as I'm aware. Newer ones all come with M. Strider stamp on the blade. Used to be hit or miss on a lot of the older versions but the newer ones with re-designed lockface are very well build and for an hard-use folder perfect to me. 👌🏼


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

madmax96 said:


> Steel's CTS XHP, basically designed to combine the best properties of D2 and 440C.
> 
> **** does his knives from the same shop as he used to build the customs as far as I'm aware. Newer ones all come with M. Strider stamp on the blade. Used to be hit or miss on a lot of the older versions but the newer ones with re-designed lockface are very well build and for an hard-use folder perfect to me. 👌🏼


very nice. That’s nice steel! I have one with that. I carry a Medford Pretorian ti custom and a chris reeves sabenza 25 for my edc. Both are s35vn steel. Enjoy your new blade!


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> very nice. That’s nice steel! I have one with that. I carry a Medford Pretorian ti custom and a chris reeves sabenza 25 for my edc. Both are s35vn steel. Enjoy your new blade!


Thx slinger, will def. do so. I have an medford build strider design AR.75, also done in S35VN and the way medford heat treated this beast is off the charts. When I had to sharpen it up it felt like much harder steels then S35VN is. You have an nosferatu from medford by chance? Would love that one in the automatic version 😎💥


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

madmax96 said:


> Thx slinger, will def. do so. I have an medford build strider design AR.75, also done in S35VN and the way medford heat treated this beast is off the charts. When I had to sharpen it up it felt like much harder steels then S35VN is. You have an nosferatu from medford by chance? Would love that one in the automatic version 😎💥


no I do not have one of them. Just 2 ti customs and a Pretorian.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> no I do not have one of them. Just 2 ti customs and a Pretorian.


These customs are big time 💰. Nice catch


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

madmax96 said:


> These customs are big time 💰. Nice catch


Yes they can be. I think I paid 1850$ each. 🤣 this is my edc one the other in the case. I got the ti hardware package on them


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Fu


S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Yes they can be. I think I paid 1850$ each. 🤣 this is my edc one the other in in the case. I got the ti hardware package on them
> View attachment 359719
> 
> View attachment 359718


Insane knaf for sure 😳👌🏼here's the medford build strider AR 75, looks like an toy next to them full size Pretorian 😂


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

madmax96 said:


> Fu
> 
> 
> Insane knaf for sure 😳👌🏼here's the medford build strider AR 75, looks like an toy next to them full size Pretorian 😂
> ...


That’s a sweet blade! And awesome shooter!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

So,i bought one of these 








And turned it into one of these


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> So,i bought one of these
> View attachment 360643
> 
> And turned it into one of these
> ...


Nice ! Looks like a great natty skinner to me 

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks brother,they are scary sharp too


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Cool AF skarrd. I've looked at those for a car knife 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks,the older ones without the slot on the blade are better,all steel innards,but i grabbed this one without lookingand its almost completely plastic,so figured a mod was in order,the only prob i found is messing with the button release as the shaved blade is much lighter and doesnt swing as easily open,but think that has to do with the plastic liner lock,still a wicked blade tho.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Anyone got one of these mini Adamas I think they look cool and well built but never had one in hand . I don’t have any BM knives to be honest pricey name here compared to a lot other knives a guy could get .
guess what I want know BM really worth it or just over rated


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Anyone got one of these mini Adamas I think they look cool and well built but never had one in hand . I don’t have any BM knives to be honest pricey name here compared to a lot other knives a guy could get .
> guess what I want know BM really worth it or just over rated
> View attachment 360703


Have you heard of civivi knives they make really good blades for under 100 big selection too


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

I can vouch for Benchmade. They make a high quality solid knife. They only use high end steel for their blades, my personal favourites being CPM 20CV and CPM S30V and M4 for certain applications.  They are also the ONLY knife with a lifetime warranty. They are also US made if that means anything to you. Buy it once and never buy again.

That said I have heard good things about Civivi for the money.

Other brands to look at would be CRKT & Spyderco.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Had one Benchmade but now it’s owner is Terry ( Bone )

I will second the Spyderco, Civivi choices though, and would also throw in choices from Kizer, Eafengrow and Kershaw for around $75-$100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Yep I have heard of Civivi 👍we have one good online store here that carries everything just not brick and mortar stores . Think only store ever seen BM or Spyderco in is Pro bass here and it’s not close to me . Thanks guys for the reply’s


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Got a BM AFO auto 154CM steel didn't buy it was Dept. issued. Nice knife well made built like a tank. But not a carry for me. Usually carry my Original Ontario Rat1 or CRKT M-16 titanium easier to maintain and sharpen. For a collection Yes, to carry and use No. Most of the ones mentioned above cut just as good some with the same steel and for a better price









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Got a BM AFO auto 154CM steel didn't buy it was Dept. issued. Nice knife well made built like a tank. But not a carry for me. Usually carry my Original Ontario Rat1 or CRKT M-16 titanium easier to maintain and sharpen. For a collection Yes, to carry and use No. Most of the ones mentioned above cut just as good some with the same steel and for a better price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 👍 knife ! Even an auto that’s cool we don’t get any auto knives here prohibited 🚫. A BM 42 be really neat but also get me in big trouble.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Nice  knife ! Even an auto that’s cool we don’t get any auto knives here prohibited . A BM 42 be really neat but also get me in big trouble.


Can't have autos in some localities in the states. Same with blade lengths. But most have exceptions for Law Enforcement and Military. Since I'm one of those

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Can't have autos in some localities in the states. Same with blade lengths. But most have exceptions for Law Enforcement and Military. Since I'm one of those
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


Knife laws little grey here since 2018 say the least we have assisted knives no problems just not separate button to deploy blade figure that out . We carry a two foot long knife on hip in the right setting like hunting or bush but not to the mall . I had nasty letters from border about importing prohibited weapons and you can buy same knife in country 🤦‍♂️. Now days a carry a leatherman wave for my edc seems to go with my job and lifestyle used to carry a para 2 but not anymore. 
on thing about our law is no knife that can be opened one hand and really I can open most my knives one hand granted there a thumb stud or hole in the blade guess comes down to what your up to with it .


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Yes they can be. I think I paid 1850$ each. 🤣 this is my edc one the other in in the case. I got the ti hardware package on them
> View attachment 359719
> 
> View attachment 359718


That is a beautiful blade!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Chris Reeve Green Beret.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Anyone got one of these mini Adamas I think they look cool and well built but never had one in hand . I don’t have any BM knives to be honest pricey name here compared to a lot other knives a guy could get .
> guess what I want know BM really worth it or just over rated
> View attachment 360703


those are nice indeed ! I handled one at an knife store, lockup was solid and blade centered also ergos felt good. 
Can't tell you more here, if you want an solid/hard-work type of blade and not too expensive coldsteel is a safe call.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

K Williams said:


> Chris Reeve Green Beret.


I love chris reeves. Nice blade.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

K Williams said:


> Chris Reeve Green Beret.


Nice, looks well balanced


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Love that Green Beret. 
---
The last knife I purchased was a Sebenza 21, but that was 5-6 years ago... Last week I decided to buy a fixed blade, after watching tons of reviews I opted for the Gerber Strongarm. I didn't have high expectations of the grind, but after a quick touch-up on the Spyderco it's shaving sharp. Not too bad. The sheath needs some modification, it's flimsy, but I found some good videos to fix this issue.
Very good knife for the money.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

tool said:


> Love that Green Beret.
> ---
> The last knife I purchased was a Sebenza 21, but that was 5-6 years ago... Last week I decided to buy a fixed blade, after watching tons of reviews I opted for the Gerber Strongarm. I didn't have high expectations of the grind, but after a quick touch-up on the Spyderco it's shaving sharp. Not too bad. The sheath needs some modification, it's flimsy, but I found some good videos to fix this issue.
> Very good knife for the money.
> ...


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yup, very grippy, no hot spots, nothing to complain about so far.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

tool said:


> Love that Green Beret.
> ---
> The last knife I purchased was a Sebenza 21, but that was 5-6 years ago... Last week I decided to buy a fixed blade, after watching tons of reviews I opted for the Gerber Strongarm. I didn't have high expectations of the grind, but after a quick touch-up on the Spyderco it's shaving sharp. Not too bad. The sheath needs some modification, it's flimsy, but I found some good videos to fix this issue.
> Very good knife for the money.
> View attachment 361098



That is a neat knife, I have considered getting one, don't know why I never pulled the trigger, it is definitely moving up the " really want to buy" list


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

guess im fallin behind,need another knife now,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> guess im fallin behind,need another knife now,


Yaaa 😁👍


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> That is a neat knife, I have considered getting one, don't know why I never pulled the trigger, it is definitely moving up the " really want to buy" list


I think you won't regret it. Modify the sheath, give it a quick touch up and you're good to go. The factory grind is a bit rough, I will polish it one day, but after 30min on the Spyderco sharpener this blade shaves hair and cuts newspaper, that's good enough for me.
I modified the sheath like the fine man in the video below did, except I used much less cord. It's a very clean look and it's a major improvement. The upper retention strap can be removed, but for now I leave it this way. It carries a bit high, but that's not an issue for me.
To use other carrying options like Molle or a horizontal carry I'll have to remove the cord, but all in all it's a 5 minute task to put it back on.
Very good knife.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Oops. As I was looking for some Warrior pouches on Etsy, I stumbled upon this: 








Gerber StrongArm Vertical Carry Accessoire Leichte Comfort - Etsy.de


This Gadgets item by MCGadgets has 176 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from USA. Listed on 05. Jan 2023




www.etsy.com




Very cool. The sheath isn't bad, only the nylon stuff is. I ordered one...


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

I forgot my rule #1 for Amazon. Always double check the product description on Amazon with the manufacturer description. I was looking for a new whittler. Saw this OT dog leg for a good price and got excited. Normally I like my closed length no shorter than 3 1/4 inches for a comfortable grip. Closed length on this little guy is a 1/2 inch shorter than advertised at 2 3/4. To small for a comfortable whittler









Next to my 83 mm Wenger









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Ka-Bar Becker BK-7 w/ micarta scales. That's a pretty good knife, I plan to go bushcrafting with my kids in spring/summer, this one will take everything I throw at it. Nearly razor sharp out of the box.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Picked this one up today.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I got these in today


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Picked this one up today.
> View attachment 363565
> View attachment 363564




That is a neat Spyderco, which model is it? Thanks


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> That is a neat Spyderco, which model is it? Thanks


Thanks! It's been great so far but it is the manix 2.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> I got these in today
> 
> View attachment 364035


love to see some Cold Steel !


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

madmax96 said:


> love to see some Cold Steel !



The Kiridashi is surprising light but locks up like a bank vault, really solid knife


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> The Kiridashi is surprising light but locks up like a bank vault, really solid knife


I need to get me an Cold Steel, really dig those AD-10 ones.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the cold steel blades,from high end to low end they are all quality knies


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Mailcall, Strider SLCC. Belly is hollow grind and the tanto tip flat grind for max stability. 

Gonna be my backup carry or when I need to pry/break stuff. 3V ✔


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool lookin blade


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sweet blade, that tip looks “strong like bull” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The Grandkids gave me this nice little utility knife / screw driver/ saw/ tool and it made me really happy 😊 

Then I went and picked up this little Old Timer whittling knife on sale that came in yesterday to go along with it. 

The old pistol doesn't have a makers mark on it, but has WM Tell inscribed on the barrel. Looks like a Smith & Wesson but I'll have to research it a bit more. It takes a 32 rimfire cartridge and I've found similar ones online, but not with the short hand grip. 




























Here's the link for the whittling knife-









Amazon.com: Old Timer 24OTCP Splinter Carvin' 6in Traditional Folding Whittling Knife with 1.5in Detail Blade, Sawcut Handle, Nickel Silver Bolsters, and Convenient Size for Carving, Camping, EDC, and Outdoors : Everything Else


Buy Old Timer 24OTCP Splinter Carvin' 6in Traditional Folding Whittling Knife with 1.5in Detail Blade, Sawcut Handle, Nickel Silver Bolsters, and Convenient Size for Carving, Camping, EDC, and Outdoors: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> The Grandkids gave me this nice little utility knife / screw driver/ saw/ tool and it made me really happy
> 
> Then I went and picked up this little Old Timer whittling knife on sale that came in yesterday to go along with it.
> 
> ...


Pick one up last month works pretty good gonna need to clean the edges up









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes it does 😀
I used it today, I've never had a whittling knife before and it was impressive 🤠 🤺⚔🎯


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that little pistol is pretty impressive too,i see where NAA might have gotten their design from,lol


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sweet blade, that tip looks “strong like bull”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


thx, yeah it holds up to some abuse. hammered it into an steel sheet and an bone and so far no chips or nicks in the blade. love it !


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 24, 2012)

More or less recent, only knife I've purchased in the last couple of years.
CPM 3V Architect Field Buddy 6.5


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

LittleBear said:


> More or less recent, only knife I've purchased in the last couple of years.
> CPM 3V Architect Field Buddy 6.5
> View attachment 365050
> 
> ...


3V is fucking tits, awesome piece ✔


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

LittleBear said:


> More or less recent, only knife I've purchased in the last couple of years.
> CPM 3V Architect Field Buddy 6.5
> View attachment 365050
> 
> ...


Good looking fixed blade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is a nice blade


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Real steel Rokot Lamnia exclusive.
S35VN blade marbled carbon handle scales Designer name is on the knife in morse code.
Designer is Ivan.D.Braginets from Ukraine.
And Maxace Goliath2.0
Böhler K110 blade ,gold shred carbon fiber handle scales+ titanium bolsters.
Both are good,fit/finish is nice and action is sweet. Sharp out of box,drop closing blades.
Rokot was 106€ and Goliath 123€ bought from Lamnia Finland.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

ile66 said:


> Real steel Rokot Lamnia exclusive.
> S35VN blade marbled carbon handle scales Designer name is on the knife in morse code.
> Designer is Ivan.D.Braginets from Ukraine.
> And Maxace Goliath2.0
> ...


Both cute knives ☺


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Just got this in yesterday….Eafengrow EF932, flipper, ball bearing pivot, D2 blade steel, liner lock, natural Jade G10 scales.

Beefy and solid for only $24.99  Amazon purchase, reviewed and recommended by YouTube channel Beez Blades

The only thing I don’t like so far, is the pocket clip’s mount should have benn inset into the G10 ( which I may attempt to do myself ) as the mounting screws stick up a bit and catch on your pocket. If the clip mount was recessed they would not catch on the pocket……but can’t have it all on a budget folder like this I guess.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

now thats a good lookin folder,really diggin the blade profile as well as the scales,jade is my fav g10 material,nice find


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

Just picked these two up last week. Needed a fixed blade camp knife and always like a solid EDC. 
The Kershaw Blur is a nice piece of proper kit, like the assist, plus the S30V blade makes it a keeper. I have larger hands and it fits them well too.
The Esee Izula for my camping/fishing/hiking etc blade. Did the paracord wrap to give it a bit more grip. Now looking forward to putting it through it's paces.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

nice,i have one of the izulas-green-nice little blades


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

skarrd said:


> now thats a good lookin folder,really diggin the blade profile as well as the scales,jade is my fav g10 material,nice find


Agreed Steven, I used to buy nothing but high end knives, but no more if I can get this kind of quality for these prices. 

The Eafengrow line, Kizer, and Civivi need a hard look taken if your looking for a budget based blade.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Brewmaster said:


> Just picked these two up last week. Needed a fixed blade camp knife and always like a solid EDC.
> The Kershaw Blur is a nice piece of proper kit, like the assist, plus the S30V blade makes it a keeper. I have larger hands and it fits them well too.
> The Esee Izula for my camping/fishing/hiking etc blade. Did the paracord wrap to give it a bit more grip. Now looking forward to putting it through it's paces.
> View attachment 365935


Nice blades., can’t go wrong with a Kershaw and speed assist opening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agreed Steven, I used to buy nothing but high end knives, but no more if I can get this kind of quality for these prices.
> 
> The Eafengrow line, Kizer, and Civivi need a hard look taken if your looking for a budget based blade.
> 
> ...


been looking thru the civivi line up,will have to check out the other two as well,


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Well, not an knife but cutlery tool arrived from Virginia, proper handmade tomahawk by McCoun Tomahawks!

Hair whittling sharp out of the box, tbh I had knives who arrived with an less aggressive factory sharpness. Awesome 👌🏼


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That is a sweeeeet hawk !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> Well, not an knife but cutlery tool arrived from Virginia, proper handmade tomahawk by McCoun Tomahawks!
> 
> Hair whittling sharp out of the box, tbh I had knives who arrived with an less aggressive factory sharpness. Awesome 👌🏼
> View attachment 367103
> ...


It’s hard to text with the drool on my phone here. 😂
That is one killer piece!


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> That is a sweeeeet hawk !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


hell jeah, so ready to use this on this years trips in the woods. thanks


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> It’s hard to text with the drool on my phone here. 😂
> That is one killer piece!


exeeded my expectations, check their store https://www.mccountomahawks.com/ 

I have the strong urge to speak with them on an san mai/ damascus bowie now


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> exeeded my expectations, check their store https://www.mccountomahawks.com/
> 
> I have the strong urge to speak with them on an san mai/ damascus bowie now


Right on. I might look into a beanie or something Lmao


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Have you guys ever hear of zombietools.net lol you should check them out and see what kind of abuse those blades can withstand. It's nuts


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Have you guys ever hear of zombietools.net lol you should check them out and see what kind of abuse those blades can withstand. It's nuts


No, was not aware of that one. If you're interested in hard use/abuse tests I can highly recommend this channel here: 




Cold Steel, Mora, CRKT, Victorinox all used to the limits. Nice insights on what to expect from the tool you choose.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

madmax96 said:


> No, was not aware of that one. If you're interested in hard use/abuse tests I can highly recommend this channel here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on man I'll check it out. Zombie tools are a bit extreme with their blade testing lol it's neat though.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

For a budget blade I’d recommend a Mora to anyone. I think they even clean up their spines these days. Unless that was just the Kansbol.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

madmax96 said:


> Well, not an knife but cutlery tool arrived from Virginia, proper handmade tomahawk by McCoun Tomahawks!
> 
> Hair whittling sharp out of the box, tbh I had knives who arrived with an less aggressive factory sharpness. Awesome
> View attachment 367103
> ...


gorgeous! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I bought this little knife not long ago. Joker Erizo TS1.
The first two photos are from the day I bought it, the rest from today.

I like its design and its color, one day I would like to have a similar slinghot. An HTS with those materials would be awesome.

Greetings! 👍🏼🎯🔪


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very cool,like the littler practical blades,


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, me too.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice blade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> I bought this little knife not long ago. Joker Erizo TS1.
> The first two photos are from the day I bought it, the rest from today.
> 
> I like its design and its color, one day I would like to have a similar slinghot. An HTS with those materials would be awesome.
> ...


Proper one, I missed the steel what's it made of?


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> Proper one, I missed the steel what's it made of?


Bohler N695 steel. Let's say that it is a medium quality steel, but enough for the use that I am going to give the knife. Since I'm not an expert, here's a link:








N695 Steel Overview (Composition and Uses) - Survival Tech Shop


N695 is a stainless steel produced by Bohler that’s used in many different types of survival knives and fixed blades. It is considered a softer steel in comparison to most other higher-end steels available. This is a comparable steel to VG-10, with N695 as an improved version of 440C. You can...




 www.survivaltechshop.com




Since in this forum there are people who know about knives, I would like to know if you like more Bohler N695 steel or MoVa steel better.

In the future I would like to buy this other knife, different brand but same steel. Similar to the one that I have, but I really like the small and thick knives🔪🔪


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

By the way, I just looked at the photo of my knife and I see that it has two small nicks, I think they could have been made by breaking a stick on a floor with some gravel.
I'll take it to a store to sharpen along with another knife I have, I have no experience in sharpening and I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> By the way, I just looked at the photo of my knife and I see that it has two small nicks, I think they could have been made by breaking a stick on a floor with some gravel.
> I'll take it to a store to sharpen along with another knife I have, I have no experience in sharpening and I don't want to make it worse.
> View attachment 368886


Sharpening is an easy job, learn it if you're into knives. Will be cheaper on a long run, and also gives an good insight into the steel(s) you're using and sharpening. An Guided System is do-able with almost no knowledge about it or experience. Stropping with an simple piece of leather glued on an brick of wood f.E. will keep the edge sharp, if stropping won't do it anymore you can hone the edge with an ceramic rod. Stropping at least as if not even more important than sharpening. Sharpening obviously removes material and if you sharpen all the time you'll end up with an much thicker behind the edge blade than you would think.. 

On Steels: heat treatment > choice of steel
With an proper treatment like Medford does it, even an "outdated" lower end steel like CPM D2 is amazing! I do love 3V in fixed blades. Will get me an Bark River in Cru-Wear as the steels sounds very promising. Will post here once it hits europe.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> By the way, I just looked at the photo of my knife and I see that it has two small nicks, I think they could have been made by breaking a stick on a floor with some gravel.
> I'll take it to a store to sharpen along with another knife I have, I have no experience in sharpening and I don't want to make it worse.
> View attachment 368886


Most knives are sharpened by big grinders with belts, creates heat and the factory grind will not show the "real" performance one would expect from the knife/steel. Sharpen that factory edge away- 2/3 grinds later, you know not only have the edge you prefer on the knife but also the steel will show its full potential.


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> Sharpening is an easy job, learn it if you're into knives. Will be cheaper on a long run, and also gives an good insight into the steel(s) you're using and sharpening. An Guided System is do-able with almost no knowledge about it or experience. Stropping with an simple piece of leather glued on an brick of wood f.E. will keep the edge sharp, if stropping won't do it anymore you can hone the edge with an ceramic rod. Stropping at least as if not even more important than sharpening. Sharpening obviously removes material and if you sharpen all the time you'll end up with an much thicker behind the edge blade than you would think..
> 
> On Steels: heat treatment > choice of steel
> With an proper treatment like Medford does it, even an "outdated" lower end steel like CPM D2 is amazing! I do love 3V in fixed blades. Will get me an Bark River in Cru-Wear as the steels sounds very promising. Will post here once it hits europe.


You are absolutely right mate, I must learn to sharpen my knives and I will certainly do so soon. Thanks for the tips.

I've been looking at Bark River knives and this one is awesome, gorgeous. No words.









If it had a hole to put a rope it would be perfect. (I really like the rope, it gives me a sense of security in a risky situation).
Awesome knife😲😍


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> You are absolutely right mate, I must learn to sharpen my knives and I will certainly do so soon. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I've been looking at Bark River knives and this one is awesome, gorgeous. No words.
> View attachment 368887
> ...


You can get em like pictured or with the lanyard hole to attach some rope or paracord or whatever works for you from their FB Group called Bark River Boys. They have used/like new and every other condition there for fair prices. If ya want I can get you some straight to the point vids about the sharpening/stropping topic just let me know 🤘🏼


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'll keep it in mind mate, thanks again 👌🏄🔪🎯


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked up this old Schrade today, made in NY USA. dig the bear pommel  I think this one has seen some use lol.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Picked up this old Schrade today, made in NY USA. dig the bear pommel  I think this one has seen some use lol.
> View attachment 368915
> View attachment 368916


Ma guy that looks like a prison shank 😂. FAIR amount of use for sure 🤘🏼. Love to see hard used ones 💯.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> Picked up this old Schrade today, made in NY USA. dig the bear pommel  I think this one has seen some use lol.
> View attachment 368915
> View attachment 368916


definatly been used and sharpened precisely,somebody loved that blade


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Picked up this old Schrade today, made in NY USA. dig the bear pommel  I think this one has seen some use lol.
> View attachment 368915
> View attachment 368916


Interesting knife. Do you know what year approximately it could have been built?

As the mate tells you, it seems to be used in a prison, in fights to the death for a cigarette.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

those were made from the 1950's up into the 1960's and the blade was originally about 3/4 of an inch wider,nice find/piece of history


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

skarrd said:


> those were made from the 1950's up into the 1960's and the blade was originally about 3/4 of an inch wider,nice find/piece of history


Great. I love old things, they can have a great story behind them. I have some padlocks from that years, who knows where they were used🤔


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bought this one today.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

skarrd said:


> View attachment 368953


This one has been around for sure. Nice P/U!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

This Eat’N Tool came free with a that CRKT Pazoda I bought like 15 years ago. I dismissed it because what I really wanted was the knife. While the knife is still in really nice condition and takes a good edge, one time I needed a spoon and had that thrown in my bag. Now it’s a treasured keepsake I use quite a bit lol. If I ever find someone with a lazer engraver I’ll have them put something cool on the Pazoda too. Not bad for a budget knife. But that spork.. 👌


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

raventree78 said:


> Bought this one today.
> View attachment 371813


one of the best camp knives ever,also great for minor mods


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> This Eat’N Tool came free with a that CRKT Pazoda I bought like 15 years ago. I dismissed it because what I really wanted was the knife. While the knife is still in really nice condition and takes a good edge, one time I needed a spoon and had that thrown in my bag. Now it’s a treasured keepsake I use quite a bit lol. If I ever find someone with a lazer engraver I’ll have them put something cool on the Pazoda too. Not bad for a budget knife. But that spork.. 👌
> View attachment 371835
> 
> View attachment 371836
> ...


i have one of those sporks,makes a good slingshot in an emergency


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Slick!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Got a ridiculously small blade for fun. This is the Kansep Mini Korvid. Very well made centered blade that flicks/flips easily. Even has a liner lock . Sharp out of the box. I'll only need to strop it to make it cut perfectly. It may be small but it's absurdly well made. 

Pictured next to a Spyderco Dragonfly for anyone that knows how small the Dragonfly is.

It's not a practical knife. Just something small that puts a smile on my face. I'll be turning it into a keychain with some leather craft soon. It'll be my package opener .























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

gotta love the little'uns,i got a few and they do put a smile on the face


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Picked this up today, one of the Mora Bushcraft line. This one is currently configured in their "survival" setup. It has a ferro rod and diamond sharpening pad on the sheath. The grip is really nice and the knife is heavier than expected but then it has a 3.2 mm thick blade. Mora sure has came a long way from the "classic". H








owever I would feel well equipped with the bushcraft model or the classic model, both are still top notch Mora


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Can’t go wrong with a Mora, fantastic and my go to for carving,  a Scandi grind blade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Made a custom sheath for the Mora bushcraft. Also made a treatment balm for the leather that treats the leather and also darkens it some. Now running a 1/2 inch fire steel in stead of the ,3/8 it came with. Will post another picture when I get the handle made for the fire steel.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

raventree78 said:


> Made a custom sheath for the Mora bushcraft. Also made a treatment balm for the leather that treats the leather and also darkens it some. Now running a 1/2 inch fire steel in stead of the ,3/8 it came with. Will post another picture when I get the handle made for the fire steel.
> View attachment 373398
> 
> View attachment 373397


Looks great Robert! Hey, I was going to ask you, how did you end up liking the horizontal sheathe you made last? I always wanted one like that but never knew if they’d be comfortable.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> Made a custom sheath for the Mora bushcraft. Also made a treatment balm for the leather that treats the leather and also darkens it some. Now running a 1/2 inch fire steel in stead of the ,3/8 it came with. Will post another picture when I get the handle made for the fire steel.
> View attachment 373398
> 
> View attachment 373397



A word of note, the molding looks awesome but with a dangler I could not draw the knife for love nor money. Had to take out the molding retention and now I can draw the knife and it isn't going anywhere. Live and learn lol


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sandstorm said:


> Looks great Robert! Hey, I was going to ask you, how did you end up liking the horizontal sheathe you made last? I always wanted one like that but never knew if they’d be comfortable.



I like the horizontal sheath, I don't really see a need to wear it out to town but I wore it around the house doing normal stuff to see if it would get in the way, also did some seated slingshoting. I did not have any real issues with it, even while seated. I kind of wore it a bit to the right and it was comfortable


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

That sheath looks great Robert  [mention]raventree78 [/mention] I assume you wet molded it to the knife ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice,your stitching is awesome


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yup wet molded it to the knife but had to undo most of it to be able to get the knife out of the sheath on the dangler, with the sheath not being firmly held in place the molding gripped the knife too much and I just could not get the knife out lol.  

Thanks I use stitching chisels to put the holes in for my stitching, easy to keep everything spaced out and then it is just a matter of running the needles through the holes


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> Bought this one today.
> View attachment 371813











What it looks like now 

Reshaped the blade a little and eased the corners on the handle. Put a patina on the blade. Now to make a nice sheath for it.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Cheap 5 dollar Amazon assisted switch blade knife


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This is my EDC. Very well made, razor sharp, and cheap, from Smokey Mountain Knife Works.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Henry the Hermit said:


> This is my EDC. Very well made, razor sharp, and cheap, from Smokey Mountain Knife Works.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374743



That is a nice lookin knife, very useful.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Great EDC Henry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

raventree78 said:


> View attachment 374698
> 
> What it looks like now
> 
> Reshaped the blade a little and eased the corners on the handle. Put a patina on the blade. Now to make a nice sheath for it.


Great work on the sheath. Neat and clean-just like a good Scotch!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this new one today, I think it will be handy.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome leather scrive/knife


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I picked this up a few days ago now after seeing one that @Portboy had in a pic. I've had to modify it a bit to keep my thumb in one piece but it's been with me since it arrived 🤠🍻


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I picked this up a few days ago now after seeing one that @Portboy had in a pic. I've had to modify it a bit to keep my thumb in one piece but it's been with me since it arrived 🤠🍻


Nice review and mods Reed ! Mine had a problem with the blade not locking up right so I posted it on leather man fb group . Guys told me just take apart and bend the lock out more and I did it solved the problem. My finger choll is really smooth go figure eh haha one thing or another qc problems . Anyway I had mine my work pants for a year or little more it works like butter well broken in . It’s a nice tool to have but I change to a sidekick last 2 years just because it has a saw and robust flat screw driver for opening panels at work . Both tools are outstanding 
I also did like the half and half blade and I posted that to guys said buy the cheap leather man Jack knife and swap out the blades it cost 40 ish dollars for me in Canada never did it but if it bugs you enough it bin done . 
bin looking at new CX has better steel and total flat grind but the price is a buck twenty so I hold off for now haha


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Here’s the two buy each other the skeletool is buy far smaller in thickness and little longer but compared to my paramilitary 2 about the same . But sidekick is not far behind and lot more tools . The wire cutter on both not the best it get job done but probably not as good as the replaceable ones . But both good tools to have your pocket


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Here’s the two buy each other the skeletool is buy far smaller in thickness and little longer but compared to my paramilitary 2 about the same . But sidekick is not far behind and lot more tools . The wire cutter on both not the best it get job done but probably not as good as the replaceable ones . But both good tools to have your pocket
> View attachment 375939
> 
> View attachment 375937
> ...


Thanks Jason 🍻 
I looked at the CX also, but I love the half serated and better price, which is why I bought this one. Yea... I didn't mention the wire cutter and the stripper in my video because I wasn't impressed with them enough... lol. I thought about it, thought about cutting and stripping a wire for the review, then voted to keep the time cut down instead. When I make my videos, I like to try and keep them around or under 10 minutes if possible and on point, so I spend a lot of time editing and cutting out repeated stuff... This one started out with 65 minutes total before the edit, but I repeat and reword things differently when filming, so that I can make the best choices when editing... lol. 
I've got a whole drawer full of different wire cutters and strippers that I rarely use these days since I retired also. I've got a couple with all of the tools as well, even the ones with the hammers have the saws, but because of the bulkiness, I don't consider them edc's after buying the skeletool. I'm always using the knife, pliers and philips screw driver in everyday life, so the minimalist set up with these 3 tools is perfect for me. 
I may end up taking down that last seration as well though... my thumb is raw in that spot and when I hit that raw spot on the seration... lol... the blood comes out easily now after loosing a few layers of skin from before modifying it. 
But the darn thing is addicting 🤪


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice Leatherman mates! I've been wanting one for a long time too, when I can I'll buy one like those.

Now I have a Victorinox one, the classic red one, its good but I want a more "powerful" leatherman.

Very useful thing.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Rb1984 said:


> Nice Leatherman mates! I've been wanting one for a long time too, when I can I'll buy one like those.
> 
> Now I have a Victorinox one, the classic red one, its good but I want a more "powerful" leatherman.
> 
> Very useful thing.


I have a Victorinox as well in my camping gear and my wife carries their multitool in her purse. Those are nice also, but the Skeletool is definitely a new breed with just the 3 basics. Another guy chimed in on my video and said that his screw drivers all lock into place, unlike mine... so I'll be doing another quick and easy mod soon enough to fix them as well... 
It's a well thought out tool but their qc definitely needs a spanking... lol


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Thanks Jason 🍻
> I looked at the CX also, but I love the half serated and better price, which is why I bought this one. Yea... I didn't mention the wire cutter and the stripper in my video because I wasn't impressed with them enough... lol. I thought about it, thought about cutting and stripping a wire for the review, then voted to keep the time cut down instead. When I make my videos, I like to try and keep them around or under 10 minutes if possible and on point, so I spend a lot of time editing and cutting out repeated stuff... This one started out with 65 minutes total before the edit, but I repeat and reword things differently when filming, so that I can make the best choices when editing... lol.
> I've got a whole drawer full of different wire cutters and strippers that I rarely use these days since I retired also. I've got a couple with all of the tools as well, even the ones with the hammers have the saws, but because of the bulkiness, I don't consider them edc's after buying the skeletool. I'm always using the knife, pliers and philips screw driver in everyday life, so the minimalist set up with these 3 tools is perfect for me.
> I may end up taking down that last seration as well though... my thumb is raw in that spot and when I hit that raw spot on the seration... lol... the blood comes out easily now after loosing a few layers of skin from before modifying it.
> But the darn thing is addicting 🤪


Glad your liking it hate to steer a fella in the wrong direction. I gave my sidekick a long over due sharpening it’s back the game now


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Rb1984 said:


> Nice Leatherman mates! I've been wanting one for a long time too, when I can I'll buy one like those.
> 
> Now I have a Victorinox one, the classic red one, its good but I want a more "powerful" leatherman.
> 
> Very useful thing.


You know I always had a pocket knife and since I got a leather man don’t think I go back . Well at least for my work pants so handy save lots time 😎


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Glad your liking it hate to steer a fella in the wrong direction. I gave my sidekick a long over due sharpening it’s back the game now
> View attachment 375965
> 
> View attachment 375966


I've got that same sharpener but mine is like 30 years old now. The sides have flattened out quite a bit over the years... lol. You can see it in the opening pic in this video.

I switched to the 1" belt sander for sharpening the Cold Steel, Carbon5 about 10 years ago now.


----------



## killor80 (9 mo ago)

Hallo,
Hier ist mein letzter Kauf eines Messers.
Ich trage es täglich als EDC an meinem Gürtel.

Hello,
Here is my latest purchase of a knife.
I wear it on my belt daily as an EDC.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

killor80 said:


> Hallo,
> Hier ist mein letzter Kauf eines Messers.
> Ich trage es täglich als EDC an meinem Gürtel.
> 
> ...



Handy looking blade, I like the flow of the design


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

killor80 said:


> Hallo,
> Hier ist mein letzter Kauf eines Messers.
> Ich trage es täglich als EDC an meinem Gürtel.
> 
> ...


Good looking blade and the right size also


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this one today


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

raventree78 said:


> Got this one today
> View attachment 377498


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

How do ya’ll feel about Opinel knives? The ones with the twist lock on top. Are they worth the 20 bucks?


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Opinel is an interesting knife. It can cause excitement or rejection, but leaves no one indifferent. It should be understood that Opinel is not a bushcraft knife, it is a picnic knife, mainly for cutting products, but here it is not equal. The thin lens blade cuts Opinel like a Jedi sword! However, the knife can handle more force work. Is the knife worth $20? Of course you should!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Valery said:


> Opinel is an interesting knife. It can cause excitement or rejection, but leaves no one indifferent. It should be understood that Opinel is not a bushcraft knife, it is a picnic knife, mainly for cutting products, but here it is not equal. The thin lens blade cuts Opinel like a Jedi sword! However, the knife can handle more force work. Is the knife worth $20? Of course you should!


Thanks Valery, I appreciate the info.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I own a few Opinel knives and they are really awesome. I use mine fairly hard and have never had any issues with them. They are razor sharp from the factory and are just neat  I think you will be very satisfied with your purchase, if you buy one!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i also have a couple and they are like a bigger sak without all the gadgets,you really cant go wrong for 20 bucks


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Good deal. This is why it’s good to have buddies that are into the similar hobbies. Thanks guys.
Oh yeah, Imma get one 😊


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Good deal. This is why it’s good to have buddies that are into the similar hobbies. Thanks guys.
> Oh yeah, Imma get one 😊


Ryan you know its a knife that needs custom work . Look up custom opinel or penny knife mods . People do wicked work to them . I customize one and guy on ig said I should stop haha . I dig it out I get home I thought was ok job


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Ryan you know its a knife that needs custom work . Look up custom opinel or penny knife mods . People do wicked work to them . I customize one and guy on ig said I should stop haha . I dig it out I get home I thought was ok job


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Ryan you know its a knife that needs custom work . Look up custom opinel or penny knife mods . People do wicked work to them . I customize one and guy on ig said I should stop haha . I dig it out I get home I thought was ok job


Hey, that’s good to know about the customization. I’m brand new to Opinels but I saw a guy on YouTube showing one and thought heck, I need another knife like a hole in the head, let’s get one! Not sure if I want to go for the original wood handle or they have some colored ones too. It looks like there are a few different options for length and whatnot. 

(_Sorry if I’m robbing the thread. Just figured it was probably an okay place to ask_.)


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Henry the Hermit said:


> This is my EDC. Very well made, razor sharp, and cheap, from Smokey Mountain Knife Works.
> 
> 
> View attachment 374743


Love those and hard to find quality ones. Back in my Navy days we'd have to test and inventory an inflatable life raft periodically ,which had OG Ontario's in the raft's survival kits. Still have and use one of them. And that was 24+ years ago


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Ryan you know its a knife that needs custom work . Look up custom opinel or penny knife mods . People do wicked work to them . I customize one and guy on ig said I should stop haha . I dig it out I get home I thought was ok job


yep they are def a knife that invites customizing


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Pioneer x 2021 ltd


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Pioneer x 2021 ltd
> View attachment 378410
> 
> View attachment 378408
> ...


I’m digging on that whittler for the short blade.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> I’m digging on that whittler for the short blade.


Think more of a ream only has a chisel grind on it . But not say that’s not sharp


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Picked up a sweet little CJRB Ruffian with black G10 handle off of Amazon🗡🗡


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Picked up a sweet little CJRB Ruffian with black G10 handle off of Amazon🗡🗡
> View attachment 379471
> 
> View attachment 379470


Cool 😎 blade man


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice blade Mike, love me a Wharncliffe style blade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Cool 😎 blade man


Just glad I didn't have to pay those Canadian prices


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice blade Mike, love me a Wharncliffe style blade
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


If I had a choice it would be all I own


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Just glad I didn't have to pay those Canadian prices


Shut up 😡 not my fault 🤦‍♂️ haha girls knife anyway


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

that is a wicked cool blade


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Boker Rescom 2.0


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well your going blow cash on things ya don’t need might well get a collection going . Got Swaggs bigger blade


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

And if your going kill the Christmas budget on stuff ya don’t need heck might well make shipping worth it


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

At this point ya got stuff ya don’t need ya covered shipping and kill the Christmas budget ya might as well finish it off get one more haha . Oh lord have mercy on me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> And if your going kill the Christmas budget on stuff ya don’t need heck might well make shipping worth it
> View attachment 380039
> 
> View attachment 380038
> ...


Civivi makes great blades 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> At this point ya got stuff ya don’t need ya covered shipping and kill the Christmas budget ya might as well finish it off get one more haha . Oh lord have mercy on me
> View attachment 380043
> 
> View attachment 380041
> ...


Spyderco Salt H1, fantastic choice.......exact same blade and only one I carry in my bathing suit at the beach. 

I get funny looks from people and have even had a few ask why I’m carrying a blade at the beach.

My same reply each time, is I always have a blade on me, don’t you, because stuff happens !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen
** SlingLyfe  Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Haha bathing suit blade eh may need another blade yet 🙃 the old banana hammock and PM2 sounds a great combo 😁. I always wanted a dragonfly couple years now figured it was time to check one out . The little banter had my attention for couple months to that’s my first civivi seems little tank of a blade . The crjb seems solid budget blades to g10 handles ceramic brg tight lock up no blade play see how works out . Thing with small knives fit any pocket or in truck or wife scoop one what ever . 
ya loss a Cjrb would be as bad as losing your bug out or pm2 haha . I always loved knives 😍


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

The salt going into winter jacket I had this in it last year and just never liked it . To big and just never used it just not a fan of it . Might try a rescale with it for fun kill some time in the winter 🥶🤷‍♂️ Strange blade to carry for me don’t think I cut anything with it


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Portboy said:


> And if your going kill the Christmas budget on stuff ya don’t need heck might well make shipping worth it
> View attachment 380039
> 
> View attachment 380038
> ...


Knew you were gonna get the purple as much as you talked about it🤣


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Portboy said:


> The salt going into winter jacket I had this in it last year and just never liked it . To big and just never used it just not a fan of it . Might try a rescale with it for fun kill some time in the winter 🥶🤷‍♂️ Strange blade to carry for me don’t think I cut anything with it
> View attachment 380055
> 
> View attachment 380054


blade looks like it would be a pain to sharpen


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Knew you were gonna get the purple as much as you talked about it🤣


It’s just a neat looking little guy . Not sure purple a manly colour but just gets me the black blade . Got get it worked in a little it’s not as snappy as the little CJRB yet . Well it is just have hit it right couple movies and some candy to open I get it


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> blade looks like it would be a pain to sharpen


Ya nothing I like about it other looks cool 🤷‍♂️ O well can’t win them all I would not recommend it buy something else


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Haha bathing suit blade eh may need another blade yet  the old banana hammock and PM2 sounds a great combo . I always wanted a dragonfly couple years now figured it was time to check one out . The little banter had my attention for couple months to that’s my first civivi seems little tank of a blade . The crjb seems solid budget blades to g10 handles ceramic brg tight lock up no blade play see how works out . Thing with small knives fit any pocket or in truck or wife scoop one what ever .
> ya loss a Cjrb would be as bad as losing your bug out or pm2 haha . I always loved knives


Got my eye on this one next…..a Civivi Praxis flipper with the carbon fiber and copper scales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Got my eye on this one next…..a Civivi Praxis flipper with the carbon fiber and copper scales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


This the one you want


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I think this sweet but price tag SUCKS 😡


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Got this Walmart special for $6, has a knock off of the axis lock. They call it the shaft lock. It has a 3 inch blade and polymer grips. I have heard they are hit and miss as to how smooth action is, mine is quite nice.


----------



## colin.p (2 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> I think this sweet but price tag SUCKS 😡
> View attachment 380094
> 
> View attachment 380095


Yeah, unfortunately Benchmade's prices have gone up a substantial amount, especially during the pandemic. But then again so has Spyderco, ZT and pretty well everyone else for that matter. I'm glad my knife buying days are, for the most part, over.


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

colin.p said:


> Yeah, unfortunately Benchmade's prices have gone up a substantial amount, especially during the pandemic. But then again so has Spyderco, ZT and pretty well everyone else for that matter. I'm glad my knife buying days are, for the most part, over.


My knife buying habit has been replaced by a slingshot buying habit.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> My knife buying habit has been replaced by a slingshot buying habit.


Buy supplies make your own haha


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Buy supplies make your own haha


I would, but Jon keeps making those killer slings.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> I would, but Jon keeps making those killer slings.


That he does he on a roll


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> My knife buying habit has been replaced by a slingshot buying habit.


Right?!?! Me too… mostly 😝


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

The last knife I picked up was a ZT0470 and it's been in my pocket since. Good size and great action, lock up is solid.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Here’s one I got back in September. Boker CityTech (?) series. I don’t recall the exact model.



















Nice way of using the main spring for the resistance on the pliers and scissors. I was surprised with the pliers. They looked pretty junky but definitely hold their own. Not bad for picking up small things too. 


















Up against my Victorinox for blade comparison. This one beats the heck out of the Swiss Army Knife.


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

My last three purchases. Benchmade, SOG and leather man. The SOG is my everyday carry pocket knife-


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Here’s one I got back in September. Boker CityTech (?) series. I don’t recall the exact model.
> 
> View attachment 380184
> 
> ...


I was looking at this one or the Ruike LD51B, I ended up getting the Ruike, but it was a hard decision because I liked them both quite a bit.


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Ruike LD51-B














Here it is next to my Victorinox Ranger 91mm


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

pmamolosr said:


> Ruike LD51-B
> View attachment 380226
> View attachment 380227
> Here it is next to my Victorinox Ranger 91mm
> View attachment 380228


There’s something to be said for that locking main blade. That is one thing I wish the Boker had. Dang, thumbstud too. I can see why you went with it.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Buy supplies make your own haha


Yep


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Buy supplies make your own haha


It’s a good thing Menards doesn’t sell G10 or Micarta.


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Can’t beat it for $6


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> It’s a good thing Menards doesn’t sell G10 or Micarta.


We got a place called princess auto it’s across the land . They sell micarta g10 and CF . Cheapest I get but limited colours


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

My brother gave me the S&W power glide II first production run, it’s not new but it’s new to me and he surprised me with a new mora garberg. I’d say today was a good day.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

pmamolosr said:


> My brother gave me the S&W power glide II first production run, it’s not new but it’s new to me and he surprised me with a new mora garberg. I’d say today was a good day.
> View attachment 380477
> View attachment 380478
> View attachment 380479
> View attachment 380481


I got a blade like that but old as time I got I was a kid . That new one sweet bro .


----------



## pmamolosr (Feb 17, 2018)

Portboy said:


> I got a blade like that but old as time I got I was a kid . That new one sweet bro .


He said he’s had the S&W for at least 20 or so years now.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

pmamolosr said:


> He said he’s had the S&W for at least 20 or so years now.


Mine same idea but I got it at a head shop back 1993 I got smashed up . Kinda bad memory I see that knife lol


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Without digging it out this one I got it’s a pos don’t hold edge but looked cool as a 15 y/o . Not sure you guys now a head shop is ? There was anything like them my area but had like rock shirts and flags knock off zippo’s and pot paraphernalia old school bell sales . Cheap crap knives stuff like that . To a hick was coolest thing ever haha .


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

I'm heading to the Kai (Kershaw) warehouse sale right now, we'll see what I come back with!


----------



## KarlHungus (6 mo ago)

Wife used her tip money from the year to make our kitchen chef knife collection bigger. Japanese Damascus steel. If your going to buy some stupid expensive knives this is the place as most were 50% off msrp. I picked up a few things for other people and some gifts but I have enough Leeks and other folders, nothing really jumped out at me as must have this time.


----------



## Sling49 (1 mo ago)

I got this from Bent Creek Knives. I used it a lot for glass blowing to sculpt.. Damascus steel works great for that.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

pmamolosr said:


> My brother gave me the S&W power glide II first production run, it’s not new but it’s new to me and he surprised me with a new mora garberg. I’d say today was a good day.
> View attachment 380477
> View attachment 380478
> View attachment 380479
> View attachment 380481



Looks like a very good day indeed, your brother know how to pick gifts


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I a wave + the lady got lucky at the casino 😉 she asked want I wanted before we went home . I already fix kitchen tap lol . Got prove it’s worth lol


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> I a wave + the lady got lucky at the casino 😉 she asked want I wanted before we went home . I already fix kitchen tap lol . Got prove it’s worth lol
> View attachment 380637


I rigged boats for 4 years working at a Marine Dealership. When I did, they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> I rigged boats for 4 years working at a Marine Dealership. When I did, they are worth their weight in gold.


Yep I got a sidekick I carry at work it’s so handy. Work is a huge building and anything stops a trip to one the tool boxes is awesome. I got a skeletool I keep my desk drawer it’s always saving me a trip out to shop handy tools


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Portboy said:


> Yep I got a sidekick I carry at work it’s so handy. Work is a huge building and anything stops a trip to one the tool boxes is awesome. I got a skeletool I keep my desk drawer it’s always saving me a trip out to shop handy tools


I also carried one of these 3-4" Channel Locks in my pocket. I cut the insulation off the bottom tips of the handles. Used them to open small deck covers as well as a thousand other things on an outboard.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> This the one you want
> View attachment 380093


Yessir, should be here Friday, along with an Eafengrow EF946 with the natural Jade G10 scales that I couldn’t pass up while I had free shipping 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sweet man 


SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yessir, should be here Friday, along with an Eafengrow EF946 with the natural Jade G10 scales that I couldn’t pass up while I had free shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Yessir, should be here Friday, along with an Eafengrow EF946 with the natural Jade G10 scales that I couldn’t pass up while I had free shipping
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Hey Darrell, let us know what you think of the Eafengrow. Been looking at them and the QSP knives.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> I a wave + the lady got lucky at the casino 😉 she asked want I wanted before we went home . I already fix kitchen tap lol . Got prove it’s worth lol
> View attachment 380637


One of these days I’ll get an updated Wave. I’ve got one of the old old ones without the bit drivers on it. Sure wish I had those drivers.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> One of these days I’ll get an updated Wave. I’ve got one of the old old ones without the bit drivers on it. Sure wish I had those drivers.


Only complaint about the driver is you have use Leatherman bits no on else uses them flat ones . I got an extension that fits in tool and you use average run the mill 1/4 drives . But that said now you have loose bits and a lose extension 🤷‍♂️ guess the tool lose room if they packed a 1/4 drive in there but gerber armbar I think has a 1/4 drive . The skeletool has two bits one big slot and small one driver and a Philips stored away same deal large small . The wave plus you only get slot and Philips small on driver . One other thing is no pocket clip I never realized that I just excited to burn up the wife’s money lol . But other that cool tool man


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

got a new skeletool om the way as mine suffered a FUBAR while twisting a piece of baling wire,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> got a new skeletool om the way as mine suffered a FUBAR while twisting a piece of baling wire,
> View attachment 380684
> View attachment 380685


Casted tips eh that’s one bad thing about them


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep,but its free repair/replace so maybe the next one will be better,i have a sidekick i have been using for years,no probs,got the skeletool couple years ago on special,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> yep,but its free repair/replace so maybe the next one will be better,i have a sidekick i have been using for years,no probs,got the skeletool couple years ago on special,


Got my sidekick with every shift had it for while now


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

skarrd said:


> got a new skeletool om the way as mine suffered a FUBAR while twisting a piece of baling wire,
> View attachment 380684
> View attachment 380685


Are there different colors in the break? Wondering if it was a bad cast...


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

looked like little tiny air bubblessort of things,to small for my eyes to judge for sure but def not a smooth cast,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Well there there ya go 🤬 for 8 Canadian dollars 💵 to buy and 8 Canadian dollars to ship there is a pocket clip for the wave + 😳 here’s another fun fact any warranty in Canada goes Richmond BC nothing in Ontario anymore guess times are tough .
But seems like a solid clip will see


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Portboy said:


> Well there there ya go 🤬 for 8 Canadian dollars 💵 to buy and 8 Canadian dollars to ship there is a pocket clip for the wave + 😳 here’s another fun fact any warranty in Canada goes Richmond BC nothing in Ontario anymore guess times are tough .
> But seems like a solid clip will see
> View attachment 381076
> 
> ...


Nice. That seems like it would be a definite improvement. Let us know how it performs after a while. I might even be able to get one to fit on my ancient wave. Crappy about your other one though. Doesn’t seem like it should have done that on bailing wire. Reed’s probably right that it was a bad cast.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice. That seems like it would be a definite improvement. Let us know how it performs after a while. I might even be able to get one to fit on my ancient wave. Crappy about your other one though. Doesn’t seem like it should have done that on bailing wire. Reed’s probably right that it was a bad cast.


Hahahaha,the broken one was mine,and it was a bad cast 
that is a nice one tho PB


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Nice. That seems like it would be a definite improvement. Let us know how it performs after a while. I might even be able to get one to fit on my ancient wave. Crappy about your other one though. Doesn’t seem like it should have done that on bailing wire. Reed’s probably right that it was a bad cast.


Yep will start carrying it next week see how goes . Seems get good reviews you get some none oem ones get bad reviews we see


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Hahahaha,the broken one was mine,and it was a bad cast
> that is a nice one tho PB


Having skeletool and side kick and wave + you feel difference in plier heads


----------



## SlingScott (4 mo ago)

Portboy said:


> Well there there ya go 🤬 for 8 Canadian dollars 💵 to buy and 8 Canadian dollars to ship there is a pocket clip for the wave + 😳 here’s another fun fact any warranty in Canada goes Richmond BC nothing in Ontario anymore guess times are tough .
> But seems like a solid clip will see
> View attachment 381076
> 
> ...


I have had that clip on mine for a while and it’s pretty solid.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SlingScott said:


> I have had that clip on mine for a while and it’s pretty solid.


That’s good to hear ! What kills me is why not just mark up tool couple dollars and toss it the box on retail side I never have a use for the lanyard clip 🤷‍♂️ funny how works sometimes .


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Hahahaha,the broken one was mine,and it was a bad cast
> that is a nice one tho PB


Ahh crap, my bad. That’s what happens when scrolling backwards lol.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Forgot to post these guys when they came in, but here is my new Eafengrow EF946 with Jade G 10 scales, D2 steel, ball bearing pívot,and a Wharncliffe blade, and my Civivi Praxis with carbon fiber and copper shred scales, ceramic ball bearing pivot….both are flippers and the Civivi has a lifetime warranty.

[mention]StringSlap [/mention] Steve, this is the 2nd Eafengrow I’ve had and although a very budget type knife ( $25 ), they are solid.

The Civivi though is in a whole other class….medium priced ( $70 ) but 3 times the smoothness when opening and we’ll as much nicer fit and finish…..QSP Penguin is probably my next purchase.

Pics with flash and without.



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Forgot to post these guys when they came in, but here is my new Eafengrow EF946 with Jade G 10 scales, D2 steel, ball bearing pívot,and a Wharncliffe blade, and my Civivi Praxis with carbon fiber and copper shred scales, ceramic ball bearing pivot….both are flippers and the Civivi has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> [mention]StringSlap [/mention] Steve, this is the 2nd Eafengrow I’ve had and although a very budget type knife ( $25 ), they are solid.
> 
> ...


Nice blades 👍🏻 slingshots and knives just candy 🍭 for the eyes .
Darrell do you have any folding knifes with wooden scales . Not penny knifes but like a mid range knife . Or have you done a rescale. Just nosy 🧐 that’s all


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Only ever bought myself one knife, a Gerber paraframe mini.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Nice blades  slingshots and knives just candy  for the eyes .
> Darrell do you have any folding knifes with wooden scales . Not penny knifes but like a mid range knife . Or have you done a rescale. Just nosy  that’s all


Not as of yet Jason, but have considered a rescale with some fancy Quilted Maple I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Forgot to post these guys when they came in, but here is my new Eafengrow EF946 with Jade G 10 scales, D2 steel, ball bearing pívot,and a Wharncliffe blade, and my Civivi Praxis with carbon fiber and copper shred scales, ceramic ball bearing pivot….both are flippers and the Civivi has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> [mention]StringSlap [/mention] Steve, this is the 2nd Eafengrow I’ve had and although a very budget type knife ( $25 ), they are solid.
> 
> ...


Lookin’ sharp! (Pun intended) 
Great haul Darrell.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Whytey said:


> Only ever bought myself one knife, a Gerber paraframe mini.
> View attachment 381135


I’ve had that knife for quite a few years now and it’s a keeper. Seems to hold a very sharp edge. If it had a thumb stud it would be perfect. Great one for the collection.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Forgot to post these guys when they came in, but here is my new Eafengrow EF946 with Jade G 10 scales, D2 steel, ball bearing pívot,and a Wharncliffe blade, and my Civivi Praxis with carbon fiber and copper shred scales, ceramic ball bearing pivot….both are flippers and the Civivi has a lifetime warranty.
> 
> [mention]StringSlap [/mention] Steve, this is the 2nd Eafengrow I’ve had and although a very budget type knife ( $25 ), they are solid.
> 
> ...



That Eafengrow is a beauty, really like the grips, may need to pick one up in the coming year


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

raventree78 said:


> That Eafengrow is a beauty, really like the grips, may need to pick one up in the coming year


You should definitely pick up a couple Robert, affordable but very solidly built.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

I lucked out and got a spartan sak knife from one our suppliers from work before holidays 😊 the wife got me a CRTK Pilar for Christmas 🎅 man the Pilar 3 is a pretty nice budget knife really is . Fits hand well blade goes out like Jack the bear 🐻 does feel cheap at all . It’s not the D2 steel but that’s fine with me it’s a solid knife


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Both look good,like the color on that SAK


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice Jason, blades and sling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mail Call!!! 🤓 Always hear someone talking about them, so I finally got one. Got an Opinel #6 with olive wood handles. My ole Wenger SAK for size reference. Also have a new Rough Rider Whittler inbound from my parents for Christmas. Post it when it arrives


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Stankard757 said:


> Mail Call!!!  Always hear someone talking about them, so I finally got one. Got an Opinel #6 with olive wood handles. My ole Wenger SAK for size reference. Also have a new Rough Rider Whittler inbound from my parents for Christmas. Post it when it arrives
> View attachment 381904
> 
> View attachment 381905


Nice Mike, you’ll have to let me know what you think of it as I’ve been thinking of getting one too, but it’s gonna be hard for it to beat my tried and tested Mora Companion…..can you please post a pic in your hand with blade open as you’d grip it for carving ? [mention]Stankard757 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Stankard757 said:


> Mail Call!!! 🤓 Always hear someone talking about them, so I finally got one. Got an Opinel #6 with olive wood handles. My ole Wenger SAK for size reference. Also have a new Rough Rider Whittler inbound from my parents for Christmas. Post it when it arrives
> View attachment 381904
> 
> View attachment 381905


Lot history sitting there sir 132 years not a flash the pan knife company 😉


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Mike, you’ll have to let me know what you think of it as I’ve been thinking of getting one too, but it’s gonna be hard for it to beat my tried and tested Mora Companion…..can you please post a pic in your hand with blade open as you’d grip it for carving ? [mention]Stankard757 [/mention]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Don't know if I'm gonna carve with this one, maybe some whittling. But at 25 grams it'll make a great pocket/carrying around knife. In comparison my Wenger that I usually carry is 55 grams and they're both about the same size closed. Also hard to beat $21 on amazon
The #9s which get a lot of love have a longer handle, but I wanted the smaller size


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

olive wood????? didnt know That was an option! Dang! lol
good looking and ery handy/useful blades


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> olive wood????? didnt know That was an option! Dang! lol
> good looking and ery handy/useful blades


Oh I went in thinking it would just be Beech maybe Oak. But the options were...








And Bubinga? Don't know that wood.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

didnt see this when i ordered mine,,,,,,,,,,,dang,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)

*Microtech Stitch - 2017 DLC *

Beefy side opener with excellent ergos.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

wicked


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

Just couldn’t resist it.. 🤦🏻‍♂️. 😂


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Jld said:


> Just couldn’t resist it.. 🤦🏻‍♂️. 😂
> 
> View attachment 381995


I would were safety glasses for that, I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust how strong that is🤣


----------



## Jld (3 mo ago)

Slingshot28 said:


> I would were safety glasses for that, I don't know about you but I wouldn't trust how strong that is🤣


Yep! I pulled it back just a little and said to myself “ nope not gonna do it” - 😂. So I replaced the slingshot end with the pointed glass breaker attachment. It does make for a nice beater knife.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

The Opinel inspired me to post this beautiful piece of history. My French father in-law gave me this Chaperon Nontron and explained some of the history behind it. It is a much older design than the Opinel and the originator of the ring locking design. Kind of the original folding EDC knife. They are still hand made by one cutler per knife from start to finish. The traditional boxwood handle is so simple yet fits the hand very well. Definitely a favourite in my collection.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

This knife came yesterday, bought it as an edc knife and I think it will work great.


----------



## Brewmaster (Jul 8, 2021)

Slingshot28 said:


> This knife came yesterday, bought it as an edc knife and I think it will work great.
> View attachment 382050
> View attachment 382051
> View attachment 382052
> View attachment 382053


I have a couple of Squids from CRKT and am very happy with them. Went with the coated D2 blades and am very happy with them, a true value for the price!


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Brewmaster said:


> I have a couple of Squids from CRKT and am very happy with them. Went with the coated D2 blades and am very happy with them, a true value for the price!


Yeah I'm really liking mine. I bought the mini pilar it's a great size and shape for me.


----------



## Dgmich (3 mo ago)

I also enjoy my Pilar Of course I had to take it all apart and smooth its opening and closing with better washers. I just can’t leave stuff “ stock”
Good edc blade. It hasn’t bumped any of my spydies out of rotation, but a good backup.


----------



## Dgmich (3 mo ago)

Oh and my recent purchase was a opinel no 8 garden knife. Love it for its simplicity. 
good backup to the spydies also. Everyone knows what they look like. Mine is no different…. Yet…


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i like the blade shape on that CRKT good lookin knife all around


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just got this one in today. V








ery compact and of course razor sharp


----------



## Dgmich (3 mo ago)

Nice Mora.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh Man i Love the "mini" mora's


----------

